#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-25
<M0ch17> heeey
<M0ch17> ok
<M0ch17> i an serbian hacker
<M0ch17> and i like a linux
<M0ch17> (backtrack 4)
<M0ch17> treb ali pomoc
<M0ch17> :D
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-26
<fantastic001> pozdrav
<promis> ć!
<shone> da li desetka prepoznaje wirelles mrezu automatski nakon instalacije?
<Rajkard> pozz
<Rajkard> treba mi mala pomoc oko ubuntu-a
<Rajkard> ima li neko 5 minuta vremena
<Atlantic777> Ima, ima. :)
<Atlantic777> Izvoli...
<Rajkard> :)
<Rajkard> eh, pocetnik sam , tek sam instalirao ubuntu maverick
<Anpu> (cestitam!)
<Rajkard> imao sam ranije xp, a sad mi nece da bootuje xp
<Rajkard> ima u izboru pise loader NT/2000/xp ali kad kliknem nece bude samo crn ekran
<Rajkard> da li neko zna sta bi moglo biti
<Atlantic777> Auff... znači u ovom linuxovom programu za izbor sistema postoji stavka za windows?
<Atlantic777> I kada izabereš to, ništa se ne dogodi?
<Atlantic777> Koliko hard diskova imaš?
<Rajkard> da bas tak0o
<Rajkard> samo nije bas da pise ono sp profesional tacno
<Rajkard> nego loader itd
<Rajkard> jedan disk podijeljen na tri particije
<Rajkard> i jedan eksterni HD
<Rajkard> probavao sam sa onim grubom, zajebavao se...vise sam zivce pogubio..
<Atlantic777> Sada si na ubuntuu?
<Rajkard> da
<Rajkard> :)
<Rajkard> ocigledno heheh
<Atlantic777> Cool, ajd okači negde izlaz komande cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Atlantic777> Ili jednostavno otvori datoteku /boot/grub/grub.cfg i kopiraj njen sadržaj na pastebin.com ili neki sličan sajt.
<Rajkard> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ### menuentry "Windows NT/2000/XP (loader) (on /dev/sda5)" { 	insmod part_msdos 	insmod ntfs 	set root='(hd0,msdos5)' 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 4ad407b1d4079df7 	drivemap -s (hd0) ${root} 	chainloader +1 } ### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###  ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ### # This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries.  Simply type the # menu entries you want to ad
<Rajkard> uh ne moze ovde :)
<Anpu> moze ovde http://pastie.org/
<Anpu> kopiraj u polje, klikni paste i daj link
<Atlantic777> Hvala Anpu. :D
<maletaski> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<maletaski> može i ođe :D
<Anpu> pff kde paste pwna ubuntuuov :p
<Atlantic777> Rajkard: inače, praksa je da se na chat ne kopira više od 3 linije koda. :)
<maletaski> ahahhahaha :D
<Rajkard> http://pastie.org/1835933
<Rajkard> hehehe, ok, jbga :)
<Rajkard> totalni sam njubi :)
<Anpu> ma lagano, na greskama i reinstalaciji se uci
<Anpu> :)
<Rajkard> jel ko moze vidjeti nesto iz ovog?
<Rajkard> i jos jedno pitanje, malo mi sporije otvara foldere na ubuntuu, na xp mi se otvore bas brzo, ovde malo cekam...
<Rajkard> do cega je to?
<Atlantic777> Rajkard: ok, daj i izlaz od: sudo fdisk -l
<Rajkard> http://pastie.org/1835947
<Anpu> hm neko je ranije na forumu isto pomijao sporost
<Anpu> pri otvaranju
<Rajkard> pa meni je sporije primjetno, na xp otvara u milisekundi a ovde cekam par sekundi
<promis> Rajkard: đe ti je van basten?
<Rajkard> otiso u banju, bole ga ledja :)
<promis> a rudi gulit, ča on radi?
<promis> Nisam ih dugo video, pa rekoh da iskoristim priliku da te pitam
<Rajkard> nisam ni ja, iskren da ti budem, sa rudom se bas dugo nisam cuo
<promis> ma znam, stara pička, neće da se javi.
<Rajkard> uvijek bio
<promis> jednom sam sedeo u kavani, i prošao pored mene i totalno me iskulirao
<promis> ja mu kažem: Rudi, rudi
<promis> alo, rudi
<promis> On jok
<Rajkard> on nista?!
<promis> nosi pivce i trenira mi živce
<Rajkard> :)
<promis> a kao neke ribice s njim
<promis> rekoh, sebi
<promis> sad kad mu dođem tamo, ima da mu skuvam one dredove kao špagete
<Rajkard> :D
<promis> a onda mu zazvonio mobilni
<promis> a znaš koju pesmu je stavio?
<Rajkard> ne, koju?
<promis> ono od Džeja, "nedelja i svi su tu.."
<promis> a bila stvarno nedelja
<promis> i mene nešto steglo, već 9 meseci nisam išao nazad
<promis> i rekoh, okej, neka ga, dobar je rudi
<Rajkard> :D
<promis> i tako, stara pička, neče da se javlja
<promis> dobar si ti Rajkard
<promis> ti se bar javljaš
<Rajkard> niko se drugi ne javlja?
<promis> jok brate
<Rajkard> odoh restartovati komp, provati ovo namjestiti sa xpom
<Rajkard> cujemo se
<promis> aj
<promis> Atlantic777: zanimljivo je da mu je Xp na sda5
<promis> možda da prebaci boot flag na sda5
<Atlantic777> promis: e nisam dalje ispratio, iskrslo nešto hitno
<Rajkard> nista...
<Rajkard> nece xp da se pokrene da ga j....
<promis> pa Å¡ta si menjao?
<promis> kako to da ti je XP na sda5?
<Rajkard> nista, samo na xp instalirao, prvi put u zivotu ubuntu
<Rajkard> sad nece da mi startuje xp
<Rajkard> jbga bio na nekoj drugoj particiji
<promis> možda da probaš da prebaciš boot flag na sda5
<Rajkard> nemam pojma
<Rajkard> totalni sam pocetnik, jbga
<promis> pa probaj. instaliraj gparted, pa onda tamo prebaci taj boot flag
<promis> mada postoji i jedna skripta za utvrđivanje boot stanja, samo sam zaboravio kako se zove, da vidiš da li nešto fali
<Rajkard> skinuo sam neku sad cu je narezati
<Rajkard> super grub disk
<promis> ma ne bre
<promis> našao sam ovaj skript
<Rajkard> kako se zove
<promis> http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<promis> skini ovaj skript
<Rajkard> mislim da sam i tu skidao
<promis> i onda ga ovako pokreni: sudo ./boot_info_script055.sh
<Rajkard> ok probacu
<promis> onda će da se napravi fajl RESULTS.txt u istom tom direktorijumu gde ti je i skripta
<promis> pa nam onda pastuj, kao malo pre, samo prvi deo tih rezultata koji se zove: === Boot Info Summary: ====
<promis> stim što ćeš pre toga, verovatno morati da učiniš tu skriptu izvršnom
<promis> pošto kod mene eveo vidim da nije
<Rajkard> command not found
<promis> pa naravno
<promis> moraš da je pokreneš u istom folderu gde ti je i fajl
<promis> to se podrazumeva ;)
<Rajkard> ne razumijem te sada
<promis> pa lepo
<promis> kad otovriš terminal
<Rajkard> ok
<promis> uvek si u nekom radnom direktorijumu
<Rajkard> da
<Rajkard> aha udjem tamo gdje je ona
<promis> što znači da treba da promeniš radni direktorijum tamo gde ti je skripta
<Rajkard> kako mijenjam direktorijum
<promis> komandom: cd
<promis> naprimer: cd Downloads
<promis> predpostavljam da je tamo skripta
<Rajkard> nece u downloads
<Rajkard> a prebacim se u home i tu skriput prebacim
<Rajkard> ali nece da pokrene
<promis> treba da je učiniš izvršnim kao što rekoh
<Rajkard> jbga, malo sam ti dosadan
<Rajkard> imam ubuntu tri dana :)
<Rajkard> necu te vise smarati
<Rajkard> ne ide, ne ide sta cu sad
<promis> chmod u+x boot_info_script055.sh
<promis> jel sad kako treba? da li je napravio falj results.txt?
<CRkorisnik> Cao
<Rajkard> e sad radi izgleda
<Rajkard> cao
<CRkorisnik> Ima li koga
<promis> onako
<promis> samo mi fudbaleri
<CRkorisnik> Je l' moze jedno pitanje, nije vezano za Ubuntu?
<promis> jel u vezi fudbala?
<CRkorisnik> Ne nego laptopa
<promis> dobro, može i to
<CRkorisnik> Za laptop, ciscenje.
<promis> to mu dođe isto
<CRkorisnik> Koliko cesto? Da li sam da isprobavam ili bolje da odnesem u servis?
<promis> e, ja znam samo za čišćenje u fudbalu
<promis> Često, pa po potrebi
<promis> ako kreće da ti uleće,  onda ga očistiš
<Rajkard> hahaha
<Rajkard> i nastavis dalje
<CRkorisnik> hehe, dobro, nego ozbiljno pitam
<promis> pa to ti kažem
<Rajkard> e kako onaj link pastle ili tako nekako?
<promis> ako se vidi da je prljav i greje nenormalno
<Rajkard> aha nasao sam
<promis> onda ga čistiš
<promis> zavisi koliko ga koristiš
<CRkorisnik> Procitao sam ne nekom sajtu minimum na 6 meseci mada mi se cini da nije potrebno toliko
<promis> pa recimo ja nisam čistio moj 2 godine
<promis> ali ga salbo i koristim
<Rajkard> http://pastie.org/1836118
<promis> i odeno bih ga u servisi, pogotovo ako nisam vičan opravkama
<promis> i nikad nisam otvarao laptop
<CRkorisnik> I nista mu ne fali? Meni se na desktopu toliko skupi djubreta na ventilatorima za nekoliko meseci
<Rajkard> djevojka mi koristi laptop dvije godine i nikad ga nije odnijela na servis
<Rajkard> i radi :)
<CRkorisnik> Ja cu to ipak u servis, ne znas mozda koliko to kosta?
<promis> ne znam,
<CRkorisnik> Ok hvala
<promis> Rajkard: tu su svi fajlovi
<Rajkard> ok i?
<promis> i kao ima neko upozorenje, ali ne znam koliko je bitno
<promis> a još manje šta da radiš stim
<promis> tako probaj ono Å¡to sam prvo rekao
<Rajkard> hehehe
<Rajkard> ajd vidjecu
<promis> instaliraj iz sinaptika program : gparted
<promis> ili evo daću ti odamh komandu
<promis> sudo apt-get install gparted
<promis> instaliraj ovo
<promis> i pokreni ga
<promis>  pa mi javi
<promis> da ti kažem šta da uradiš
<Rajkard> ok
<promis> nešto se slabo uzdam u to rešenje, ali ne znam drugo šta da probaš
<Rajkard> sad cu ja probati nesto sa ovim grubom
<Rajkard> pa cu onda sa tim gpartedom
<promis> šta da probaš sa tim grubom?
<Rajkard> pa odakle ucitava za xp
<promis> možeš da probaš da osvežiš listu, pa možda se promeni stav
<Rajkard> nesto sam trazio po netu
<promis> koliko sam ja video dobar je root, možda jedino ovaj drivemap, da se snjim nešto uradi
<promis> malo je neubičajeno da XP bude na sda5
<Rajkard> sad cu probati restartovati
<Rajkard> jbga na toj mi particiji ostao
<Rajkard> nisam ni znao sta je sda i swap i ostalo :)
<Rajkard> rekoh ti prije tri dana sam tek poceo raditi na linuxu
<Rajkard> cujemo se odoh restart uraditi
<Rajkard> nista od ovog mog
<promis> ajde instaliraj taj porgam komandom koju sam tiado
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-27
<pupit> dobar dan :)
<promis> takođe
<nikolam> uja :)
<pupit> de si nikolam! :D
<nikolam> zdravo pupit , jes ti menjao nadimak ili ne :)
<pupit> nisam nisam :)
<pupit> nikolam: ako se ne varam ti si onaj nikolam na mikro.rs?
<nikolam> pupit, u jbt, jesam po tome sad poznat :)
<nikolam> da jesam :)
<pupit> hahahha
<pupit> molio bih gospodine autogram :D
<pupit> ja sam tamo Peter
<pupit> neregistrovan :D
<pupit> citaj - gerila
<nikolam> Vladari sto oce da uvaljaju Telekonj danas popio krivicne prijave od nekih opozicionara :)
<pupit> haha
<pupit> samo nemoj da se uzbudjujes i da pises dugacke postove :p
<nikolam> A da ok. prednost kad se prijavis jeste da ti se ni delom ne vidi IP adresa. mada je i to srezano jer su se javljali neki iz telekoma zaposleni pa d anemaju problema.
<pupit> pare nisu problem para nema :)
<nikolam> A pa eto, trudim se da izbegavam :) Poruke. man me posta, ne posti se sad :)
<pupit> haha
<nikolam> sta ti radis, pupit :)
<pupit> evo kuckam malo na #slackware-srbija
<pupit> :)
<pupit> inace sve po starom, jutarnja gimnastika, pa internet po ceo dan
<pupit> :D
<pupit> odoh ja kucamo se kasnije, poz svima :)
<nikolam> o pa lepo. ja sam poceo na slekveru. Mada sad ovaj jedan tip sto je bio zagrizeni slekverovas, vrti OpenSUSE
<nikolam> Jer i OpenSUSE je iznikao (doduse davno) iz slekvera
<nikolam> aj , gledaj nesto da zaradis :D
<nikolam> poz
<Atlantic777> poz
<nikolam> cjaos Atlantic777 :) sta se kuva :)
<Atlantic777> Trenutno čaj. :P
<nikolam> :P
<Atlantic777> Kod tebe? :D
<nikolam> Evo idem i ja nesto da jedem, nisam nista od jutros, dobro si me podsetio :P
<Vozd> Iko tu?
<Atlantic777> Tu, tu...
<Atlantic777> Pozdrav Vozd, izvli! :)
<promis> vožd je stigao
<promis> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXlAzyJ_jfE
<webmasteryoda> ume li ko sa conkyem
<webmasteryoda> :D
<pupit> reci
<webmasteryoda> pupit samo sekund plz
<webmasteryoda> pazi.... hocu da podesim da mi se u cokiu prikazuje cpu temperatura
<webmasteryoda> komanda je sledeca
<webmasteryoda> cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp
<pupit> aha
<webmasteryoda> i onda mi on izbaci temperaturu
<pupit> a to ne radi jel tako?
<webmasteryoda> ali ona bude petocifrena
<pupit> aha
<webmasteryoda> znaci umesto 50 pise 50000
<pupit> evo citaj
<pupit> http://pietrdrake.blogspot.com/2011/03/procacpithermalzone-has-gone-in-linux.html
<pupit> ne znam kako su to resili na arch-u
<pupit> ja koristim slack
<pupit> a i conky je azuriran da radi sa novim kernelom
<pupit> mada je sve to isto
<pupit> sad znas sta se krije ispod haube.. :)
<pupit> mene je mrzelo da azuriram conky
<webmasteryoda> bravoooooooooo
<webmasteryoda> ne mogu da verujem kako si brzo nasao
<pupit> hahaha
<webmasteryoda> ja citavo jutro pokusavam da nadjem
<webmasteryoda> i nista
<webmasteryoda> lol
<pupit> to je moj blog
<pupit> XD
<webmasteryoda> svaka ti cast
<pupit> hahahah
<pupit> bezi bre :D
<webmasteryoda> zezas me... c c
<pupit> pa, ne :)
<pupit> stvarno je moj blog
<pupit> mislim morao sam i ja da guglam
<pupit> ali mi nije trebalo puno
<webmasteryoda> pa dobro... znaci da je i tebi trebalo
<webmasteryoda> :D
<pupit> pa nije :D
<pupit> fora je u tome
<pupit> sto se samo u novijoj verziji kernela to premestilo
<pupit> vise nije u /proc
<pupit> nego u /sys
<pupit> imas u tom linku prvi red
<pupit> web.archiveorage.com/archive link
<webmasteryoda> pa da.... taj deo sam i ja kontaio
<pupit> ne bi nas Linus ostavio bez meraca temperature...
<pupit> :D
<webmasteryoda> ali nisam znao kako da smanjim da se vide samo dve cifre
<pupit> da da
<pupit> zato pravac #bash
<pupit> ili ##bash :)
<webmasteryoda> :D
<webmasteryoda> ja sam duduk za bash skripte
<webmasteryoda> nisam nikada ni pokušao
<webmasteryoda> moraću jednom da pogledam kako to funkcioniše
<pupit> ima puno uputstava za pocetnike
<pupit> bas bas
<pupit> http://qdb.us/305221
<webmasteryoda> ostavio sam ti komentar tamo na blogu
<webmasteryoda> :D
<pupit> haha :)
<pupit> nisi morao no drago mi je :)
<webmasteryoda> toliko svako može... :)
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
<maletaski> znali ko oko tvtima i njegovog zvuka?
<promis> auu
<maletaski> :D
<promis> ja ne znam, ali ima dosta tema na forumu
<maletaski> nijedna mi nije pomogla :/
<maletaski> imam zvuka
<maletaski> ali nemogu da ga pojačam
<promis> pa kad je program pisan za oss
<maletaski> već stoji na minimumu
<promis> koliko sam ja shvatio, tj program je zastareo
<promis> ćja, updejtovao sam hedgewars i obrisao mi timove što sm pravio
<maletaski> lol
<promis> deinstalirao sam 8 kernela i oslobodio 1.7GB
<promis> dosta zauzimaju ovi kerneli
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-28
<k08r4> svima
<k08r4> pozdrav
<k08r4> ima li koga
<k08r4> ?
<promis> reci
<promis> k08r4: jel ima[ neko pitanje?
<k08r4> ne samo
<k08r4> reko da malo caskamo
<k08r4> ako imate vremena
<k08r4> odavno nisam bio na cetu
<promis> imam 5 min, jel dovoljno?
<k08r4> a ni na samom sajtu
<k08r4> ok
<k08r4> ne znam da li si pratio temu
<k08r4> u kojoj neki clan govori
<promis> Možemo da pričamo o čemu hoćeš, za početak ja se zovem promis.
<k08r4> kako treba da se unapredi ubuntu-rs stranica
<k08r4> ja sam lemi
<k08r4> nik vidis
<k08r4> ;D
<promis> lemi iz motorheda?
<k08r4> :D
<promis> pratim skoro sve teme na forumu, jel misliš o onoj Sajt i sadržaj istog?
<k08r4> ne znam da li si pratio temu
<k08r4> bas tu
<promis> dobro, Å¡ta snjom?
<k08r4> i sad sam poceo da cackam po sajtu i vidim da mi imao dosta stranica koje su jos uvek u izradi
<k08r4> ono sto je rekao anpu je ok i vidim da je bas potrosio dosta vremena da pogleda
<k08r4> sta koja zajednica ima
<k08r4> ali sto rece neko mi prvo moramo da nadjemo ljude da ovo resimo pa tek onda da uredjujemo \
<k08r4> ne znam da li si gledao sadrzaj sajta?
<promis> retko kad
<promis> gledao sam pre neko veče kada me je gitzh zamolio da mu asistiram oko naslovne strane
<promis> :D
<k08r4> tako da mi prvo moramo da sredimo sam sajt za pocetak
<k08r4> pa tek onda da ga unapredjujemo
<k08r4> mislim da je Githzerai rekao kako nema dovoljno ljudi koji bi pisali clanke
<k08r4> u nekoj od poruka
<k08r4> moram da idem pozz
<Milos_SD> izasao Ubuntu 11.04 :)
<Milos_SD> samo sto download preko torrenta ide uzasno lose
<promis> Mi (verovatno smo ja) koji koristimo UbuntuStudio ima još da čekamo na izdanje.
* Ddpbf changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Данас излази нови Убунту, можете га преузети на:http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<k08r4> poz ljudi moze link ka zvanicnom ubuntu torrent linku?
<k08r4> do sada ga nisam skidao preko torrenta
<Beretta021> sacek
<k08r4> ok hvala
<Beretta021> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<k08r4> aha hvala jos jednom
<Beretta021> nista
<k08r4> ide
<k08r4> 400 kb
<promis> Izašao je i UbuntuStudio može se skinuti odavde http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/natty/release/
<k08r4> oho skoro celih 700kb
<k08r4> ali varira
<k08r4> ovo je stvarno full torrent
<k08r4> ali doslovno
<k08r4> :D
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> pa kad svi sidaju
<Beretta021> ja ti jos seedujem sa celih 30kbps
<k08r4> ja pustih sid na maximum
<Beretta021> i ja
<Beretta021> :)
<k08r4> jos 11 min
<k08r4> i krecemo sa instalalacijom
<Beretta021> ja skinuo :D
<k08r4> ja sad dosao sa posla
<k08r4> i pustio
<k08r4> ;)
<k08r4> zivo me zanima kako ce da radi na mojoj konfiguraciji
<Ddpbf> никад не шаљи све
<k08r4> skidam 64
<Ddpbf> нећеш моћи да сурфујеш
<Ddpbf> о ирцу да не говорим
<k08r4> ja sad ne znam tacno koliki je up na telekomovom osnovnom paketu 1.5mbps
<k08r4> ?
<Ddpbf> уф
<Ddpbf> 10
<k08r4> cinimi se oko 150
<Ddpbf> на папиру
<Ddpbf> у стварности је 128
<Ddpbf> и даље
<k08r4> sad sam gledao
<k08r4> 256
<Ddpbf> јел
<k08r4> je up ako nelazu
<k08r4> Brzina dolaznog saobraćaja je 1536 Kb/s Brzina odlaznog saobraćaja je 256 Kb/s
<Ddpbf> сад ћу провјерити
<Ddpbf> на неком тесту
<Atlantic777> Poz!
<Ddpbf> кад се заврши ово
<Atlantic777> Ima li posla? :D
<Ddpbf> !зоП
<Ddpbf> торент у шаке
<k08r4> poz
<k08r4> naravno
<k08r4> sad picim po disk jer sam ustanovio da nemam ni jedan
<Atlantic777> Ma ja sam juče odradio upgrade, ali eto, oma se solidarišem i krećem i sa torentom. :P
<Atlantic777> k08r4, fleš?
<k08r4> :(
<k08r4> e moze
<Atlantic777> Ako možeš da butuješ sa fleša, zašto da snimaš i na disk? :)
<k08r4> na disk da imam jer fles formatiram cesto
<Atlantic777> Aham, pa ok. :)
<k08r4> ali sacemo da ga bacimo na fles
<Beretta021> ja teram po rw-u :D
<Atlantic777> Moji su garant već pocrkavali, nisam ih koristio sigurno par godina. :/
<Beretta021> ja imam jedan cdrw i jedan dvdrw
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> specijalno za linux bsd i to
<Beretta021> :D
<Atlantic777> Meni su najbolji bili oni mini dvd-rw. :D
<Atlantic777> Btw, baš fino radi ovan Natty... za netbook ne da mi je legao unity...
<Atlantic777> ovaj*
<Ddpbf> па јунит је и развијен као гтк сучеље
<Ddpbf> за нетбукове
<Ddpbf> касније посто папазјанија
<Ddpbf> гтк кут
<Ddpbf> свачег има
<k08r4> pakujemo na flesh
<k08r4> sad
<Atlantic777> Moraću ovih dana da isprobam gnome 3 na velikom monitoru...
<promis> mislio sam da ću da iskuliram, da skidam iso za koji dan, međutim
<Ddpbf> компилуј га
<Ddpbf> :>
<Atlantic777> Ddpbf, naravno da hoću. :)
<Ddpbf> имаш у арчу
<Ddpbf> у тестингу
<Atlantic777> promis, hah ista situacija, do pre neki dan sam kulirao i juče već prešao. Nisam mogao da dočekam. :D
<Atlantic777> Ddpbf, a neka, neka... polako ću ja to sebi na gentoo da skuvam.
<Ddpbf> ау то је љетни дан до подне
<Atlantic777> Nego, koristi li ko ozbiljno ubuntu one?
<Ddpbf> k08r4: провјери хаш
<k08r4> hash fajla sa torenta?
<Atlantic777> md5
<Ddpbf> da
<k08r4> evo md5 hash
<k08r4> 7DE611B50C283C1755B4007A4FEB0379
<k08r4> sa torrenta
<k08r4> koji sam skinuo
<Ddpbf> знаш ли како се пореди?
<Ddpbf> твој и оригинални?
<k08r4> ne
<Ddpbf> ок
<Ddpbf> гдје си скинуо исо?
<Ddpbf> у Downloads?
<k08r4> mislis moj sa flesa i ovaj sto sam skinuo
<k08r4> da
<k08r4> u downloads
<Ddpbf> jel tamo još?
<k08r4> da
<Ddpbf> cd Downloads
<k08r4> ok
<k08r4> uradio
<Ddpbf> md5sum ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Ddpbf> (ili kako se već zove iso koji si uzeo
<Ddpbf> amd64)
<promis> Atlantic777: nabavio sam novi hardisk, ali nemam sata kabal, pa sam mislio ad iskuliram dok ne nebavim kabal. međutim vidim da će biti isključivanja staroh harda
<Ddpbf> vidi koju liniju
<Atlantic777> Jesu li trackeri živi trenutno?
<Ddpbf> jesu
<Ddpbf> чек
<Ddpbf> ти имаш ипв6?
<Ddpbf> тај нешто брљави
<dbm> Jel neko probao
<dbm> 11.4?
<dbm> jel sljaka
<Atlantic777> dbm, radi, radi :)
<Atlantic777> Ddpbf, evo sad je živnuo.
<Ddpbf> http://ipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com/
<dbm> kk
<Atlantic777> A nemam IPv6.
<Ddpbf> елем
<Ddpbf> нека ме каменују
<Ddpbf> али арчов торент је бољи
<Ddpbf> од убунтовог
<Ddpbf> :> :> :>
<Atlantic777> Nije mi najpametniji potez, ali... :D
<Atlantic777> Ddpbf, pa ovo se loguje. :D
<Atlantic777>  /kick Ddpbf
<Atlantic777> :P
<Ddpbf> мали
<Ddpbf> ја сам старији овдје
 * Ddpbf има више слова
<Ddpbf> :>
<dbm> Lepo se ponasajte.
<dbm> :D
<Atlantic777> Hihi znam, zato i kažem da mi nije najpametniji potez. :P
<Ddpbf> еррр
<Ddpbf> dbm: ово је ко кад се два полицајца потуку
<Ddpbf> а ти им држиш буквицу
 * Ddpbf гледа ђе је пендрек
<pupit> ...pogledajte najnoviju epizodu sautparka
<k08r4> ljudi cujemo se cim instaliram
<k08r4> poz
<Ddpbf> уф
<Ddpbf> без пиратерије
<Ddpbf> ubuntulo1_ снима све
<pupit> sta?
<Ddpbf> све што се напише овдје
<Ddpbf> ако помињеш најновију епизоду
<Ddpbf> саут парка
<Ddpbf> ...
<Ddpbf> иде се на то да је требамо однекид скинути
<Ddpbf> ;)
<Ddpbf> елем...
<pupit> da, sa southparkstudios.com-a
<pupit> live stream
<pupit> sad smo se _kao_ razumeli?
<acinic> poz
<acinic> Ne mogu da instaliram 11.04
<acinic>  :@
<Atlantic777> acinic, pa lepo... a šta se tačno dešava? :D
<acinic> Ne  dize se desktop
<promis> Å¡ta mu fali?
<acinic> Nemam pojma ovo mi se skoro nije desilo
<Atlantic777> Dokle si stigao sa instalacijom?
<acinic> Samo neko crnilo
<acinic> Zanimljivo da iste simptome ima Fedora 15
<acinic> Ma ne ce
<acinic> Nisam ni mogao da zapocnem instalaciju
<acinic> Crnilo samo neko
<acinic> Ne ce live da se prikaze
<acinic> Probao sam odmah na instal medjutim ni to ne daje sliku
<Atlantic777> Ni splash screen?
<Ddpbf> чек јел добар цд
<acinic> Skidam neki drugi disk da vidim da li uopste moze nesto da radi kao live
<Atlantic777> Ček, ček... pokrene se disk i dobiješ onaj meni gde biraš da li hoćeš live sesiju ili instaliranje?
<acinic> Rezao sam dva cd rw-a
<Ddpbf> аман слушај
<acinic> Nema sanse da je do diska.
<Ddpbf> [16:15] <Atlantic777> Ček, ček... pokrene se disk i dobiješ onaj meni gde biraš da li hoćeš live sesiju ili instaliranje?
<acinic> Da imam tu opciju da li hocu live ili odmah instal.
<Ddpbf> ф6
<promis> po defaultu ide odmah install
<Ddpbf> пробај номодесет
<acinic> Cak sam prilikom jednog buta cuo zvuk od desktopa ali slike nema
<acinic> Nisam probao nomodeset.
<Ddpbf> пробај
<acinic> Ne po defaultu ide live
<Ddpbf> највјероватније зајебава кмс
<acinic> Sto zeza i kod Fedore.
<Ddpbf> (ако имаш нвидију скоро сигурно)
<acinic> ?
<Ddpbf> и федора има кмс
<acinic> Da imam nvidiu grafu.
<acinic> Sto to? Od kad to?
<acinic> To je radilo ok uvek.
<Ddpbf> Па у самом линуксу
<Ddpbf> (има кмс)
<acinic>  :'(
<Ddpbf> није радио увијек
<Ddpbf> кад је уведен од 2.6.27
<acinic> Meni je to sljakalo uvek ok
<Ddpbf> аман нема везе
<acinic> De bese kucam ovaj nomodeset?
<Ddpbf> Не куцаш
<Ddpbf> покрени цд
<Ddpbf> онд ф6
<acinic> F6 pa dopisem ili?
<Ddpbf> и одабери номодесет
<acinic> I sta se onda desava?
<acinic> Odaberem! OK
<Atlantic777> Pritisneš F6, a onda upišeš nomodeset.
<Kosava> Kakvi su utisci ljudi sa Unity okruženjem ?
<acinic> Odoh da probam pa se vracam!
<Ddpbf> којим
<Ddpbf> :> Кут ил гтк
<Ddpbf> :>
<Ddpbf> д3 је гтк
<acinic>  ;)
<Ddpbf> д2 Кут
<Atlantic777> Kosava, ja ga koristim još od 10.04, sada je sve još finije. Ja zadovoljan na mini ekranu. :D
<Kosava> Jel isto kao i kod gnoma3 aktiviti sistem ?
<Ddpbf> Atlantic777: сад има да га компилујеш
<Ddpbf> и онда си горњи
<Atlantic777> :/
<Ddpbf> мислим јунити на гентуу
<Ddpbf> :>
<Atlantic777> e unity neće na gentoo, tamo jedino može gnome3
<Milos_SD> pozdrav
<maletaski> hi
<Ddpbf> М :D
<cristi> pozdrav svima
<cristi> ima li nekog za pomoc?
<acinic> Nomodeset je resio problem!
<acinic> Hvala!
<z3d4r> ima ko da preporuci neki free shell account servis
<acinic> Medjutim nisam imao pravu rezu 1920x1080
<z3d4r> treba mi da koristim za ssh sa irssi-jem
<acinic> Nisam cak ni imao opciju da izaberem 1920x1080
<acinic>  :D
<acinic> Jbmti njihovu novu verziju
<acinic> Kako da izaberem da mi ne instalira grub?
<acinic> Nisam video da mi nudi tu opciju.
<acinic> Nudi samo gde hocu da ga instaliram, grub.
<acinic> Posto instaliram na sporednu ne zelim da instaliram grub.
<Ddpbf> уф
<Ddpbf> прво треба да ти инсталира груб
<Ddpbf> касније врати груб примарне дистрибуције
<z3d4r> dbpdf , probaj da bacis neki predlog na moje pitanje posto ostali spavaju .
<z3d4r> b*
<acinic> Ok hvala.
<acinic> Mada mi se to vracanje nesto ne radi!
<z3d4r> bump?
<promis> acinic: mislim da su to izbacili
<promis> više nije moguće da ne isntliraš grub
<promis> za tu varjantu se koristi alternate instaler
<acinic> Ladno cu da ga pregazim
<promis> to ti je must
<acinic> Evo sad sam skinuo ovu Cakru novu
<acinic> Bas cu da probam kako ce da p[rodje instalacija Cakre
<acinic> Jb ih unity
<acinic> Umesto da srede instaler da radi savrseno.
<acinic> Kad se ja smaram kao sto nesto znam
<acinic> malo
<acinic> Sta ce da radi onaj sto se prvi put srece sa Ubuntu-om
<promis> da klikčće next
<acinic> jeste next pa prc
<acinic>  :D
<Milos_SD> Kako vam se svidja Unity drustvo?
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> meni je fenomenalan :D Koristim ga vec mesec dana. :D
<Kosava> Podigao sam live disk u nekoj beta verziji meni nije radio...
<NucleusDentatus> zdravo
<NucleusDentatus> Zna li neko kako da vratim Visual Settings tab iz Appearance properties?
<maletaski> imal koga na nattyu?
<Rajkard> Dobro vece
<maletaski> veče
<Rajkard> Ima li ko 5 minuta slobodnog vremena, a da se razumije u 11.04. da mi nesto proba pomoci
<maletaski> reci šta te muči
<maletaski> pa ako znam :D
<Rajkard> Instalirao sam danas Ubuntu 11 preko terminala, odosno uradio upgrade, startovao sistem sve ok, onda u compizu namjestim enable cube i ono rotate cube, sad mi nakon toga nista vise ne prikazuje samo wallpaper sa jednom ikonom na sebi (eksternog hard diska). Ne radi terminal, ne radi nista, windowsi cak nemaju x i _. Cini mi se da sam nesto enable-ovao ili disable kad me pitao za cube ali nisam siguran sta.
<Rajkard> znas li ? :D
<maletaski> lol
<maletaski> ne korstim compiz
<maletaski> ali
<maletaski> dugmići su ti gore u onoj traci
<Rajkard> nista nemam covjece
<maletaski> ma ima
<Rajkard> ma nema ih
<maletaski> pređi mišem
<Rajkard> bili pa nestali :)
<maletaski> lol
<Rajkard> sad nista nemam, jedva sam otvorio browser nekako :)
<maletaski> auu
<maletaski> ček malo da razmislimo
<Rajkard> tabula rasa od sistema, da nisam izbacio ikonicu od hard diska ne bih mogao ni otovriti chrome
<Rajkard> samo wallpaper
<maletaski> a jel ti radi ova traka sa leve strane?
<maletaski> tj louncher
<Rajkard> ne, to je sve prestalo kada sam ono u compizu enablovo, a radila je prije toga
<Rajkard> nema ni gore one trake
<maletaski> uh
<Rajkard> kazem ti nista, samo wallpaper :)
<Rajkard> ne radi ni terminal
<maletaski> si probao desni klik gore pa add panel
<maletaski> uh nema toga
<Rajkard> hahaha
<maletaski> i ja samo Å¡to sam uradio install
<Rajkard> da, nema
<Rajkard> u PM
<maletaski> pa isto nemu ga se povatam
<maletaski> gde je Å¡ta
<maletaski> a znači kad staviš miša skroz levo nema da se pojavi ona traka?
<Rajkard> ma jok
<maletaski> auh
<Rajkard> bila je kazem ti, sad samo desktop, i jedna ikona na njemu
<maletaski> nemam pojma još uvek ga ni ja nisam podesio
<Rajkard> nesto mi se i ne svidja ova 11, tebi?
<maletaski> pa di znam
<maletaski> ja samo testiram
<maletaski> inače sam na archu
<Rajkard> kakav je arch?
<maletaski> looodo
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> od kako sam ga instaliro
<maletaski> nekih godinu dana
<maletaski> Å¡ta mu sve nisam radio
<maletaski> i još uvek šljaka
<maletaski> :D
<Rajkard> jel brz?
<maletaski> extra brz
<maletaski> mada meni i konfa dobra
<Rajkard> mozda bih njega mogao probati :)
<alibaba> zavisi koliko ga natrpaš i šta koristiš
<maletaski> pa možda
<maletaski> ako se snađeš sa instalacijom
<maletaski> može da ti bude perfektan
<maletaski> e moram nešto da obavim
<alibaba> imaš na forumu ES detaljno uputstvo
<maletaski> brb
<Rajkard> ok
<maletaski> evo me
<maletaski> aj probaj sa ovom komandom:
<maletaski> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<maletaski> a uđeš u terminal sa ctl i f1,f2,f3 itd
<maletaski> a vraćaš se iz terminala sa f7
<maletaski> lol ode čovek
<maletaski> :D
<promis> to nije čovek to je Rajkard.
<maletaski> :D
<maletaski> kako da uđem u softwere sourcess ođe na nattyu?
<promis> pa komanda je  software-properties-gtk
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> e to mi je trebalo hvala promis
<promis> Baš je gužva na forumu zbog ovog natija
<maletaski> da
<maletaski> svi se sad interesuju za njega
<promis> veme je da se instalira 11.04 ;)
<promis> do viđenja
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-29
<promis> Konačno instlirah
<promis> mali savet: ne instlirajte ubuntu studio sa usb fleša - neće da se instalira
<DjS> zna  li  neko kako da namestim pppoe vezu poeko bezicne na ubuntu 11
<promis> ima[ na forumu teme o tome
<DjS> pogledaću
<DjS> sa pppoeconf programom se namesti veza ali posle restarta ne radi
<Atlantic777> poz, ima li SBB korisnika? :D
<gashoga> ne
<gashoga> :D
<Atlantic777> e jbg
<Atlantic777> mada mislim da smo ga skontali :P
<Atlantic777> Džabe kad nikad nisam video taj njihov modem. -.-
<alibaba> ja sam na SBB :-)
<ieeRS> poz
<Em_> ima li koga, potrebna mi je pomoc u vezi novog Ubuntu OS-a?
#ubuntu-rs 2011-04-30
<Githzerai> Z
<Githzerai> Ima li neko iskustva sa wp-translit?
<k_> cao
<k_> ima li nekog
<k___> iskljucih se, neko
<promis> reci
<k___> gde nestade sajt?
<promis> pitaj Githzerai
<Githzerai> utvrđujemo
<k___> Ima li otisaka prstiju?
<Githzerai> ili je Eunet nešto zeznuo ili je preopterćenje usled više poseta zbog nove verzije
<ackanao> pozz
<maletaski> pozz
<ackanao> forum nešto zeza izgleda?
<maletaski> a?!
<ackanao> jel ima problema sa forumom - ja ne mogu da otvorim stranicu
<maletaski> hm neće ni kod mene
<ackanao> pa to ti kažem :)
<k___> nece vec 2-3 sata
<promis> (09:18:07 PM) Githzerai: ili je Eunet nešto zeznuo ili je preopterćenje usled više poseta zbog nove verzije
<promis> (09:17:38 PM) Githzerai: utvrđujemo
<maletaski> ooo pa tu je i githz
<maletaski> :D
<k___> Nije to Githz vec poruke od pre sat vremena
<maletaski> saće on to da sredi :D
<maletaski> znam bre
<maletaski> :D
<promis> ja sam učitao glavni forum da smanjim krizu
<maletaski> lol
<promis> i počeo tamo da odgovaram ;)
<ackanao> šta se piše tamo
<ackanao> žale li se mnogo na Unity?
<maletaski> uh nepitaj
<promis> Pratim samo deo za ubuntu studio
<promis> toga kod "nas" nema
<maletaski> kukaju na sva zvona
<maletaski> :D
<k___> Kako si ucitao glavni forum?
<promis> http://ubuntuforums.org/http://ubuntuforums.org/
<maletaski> e to
<promis>  http://ubuntuforums.org
<k___> aha
<k___> hhaaha
<maletaski> :D
<k___> Je l' se zali neko na novi KDE, ko jos koristi gnome i unity :P
<maletaski> ja sam na gnomu
<maletaski> ali bez unity
<ackanao> gnome
<maletaski> :D
<promis> gnome2
<maletaski> i bez ubunta
<maletaski> :D
<promis> tzv. "klasik"
<k___> Ja sam jedini ovde KDE.
<maletaski> nisi jedini
<maletaski> githz ne silazi sa KDE-a
<maletaski> :D
<k___> ako neko ima KDE 4.6.2 'teo bi nesto da pitam, ali niko ko je trenutno tu nema kde koliko vidim
<ackanao> pitaj, nema veze
<Githzerai> tuj sam
<Githzerai> :)
<k___> Imam promblem sa Konsole, kada pokusam da razvucem prozor nesto mnogo koci
<Githzerai> btw, radi se malo na osvežavanju sajta http://www.dodaj.rs/?2H/vw/19qiTFFl/test2.png ako ima komentara
<ackanao> Githz, sredjuj forum ;)
<Githzerai> nije završeno btw
<maletaski> aha toj li je :D
<Githzerai> k___: stavi neki drugi font, recimo bitstream vera sans ili šta već imaš
<k___> aha, sad cu da probam
<ackanao> lepše izgleda nego zvanična stranica
<Githzerai> lol
<ackanao> ozbiljno, sad gledam
<k___> smanjivanje prozora je ok, ali kada pokusam da ga uvecam ide sporo, ne znam sta mu je da li zato sto koristim qtcurve, moracu i to da probam
<promis> Githzerai: dobra je stranica meni jedino smeta Å¡to baneri nisu u ravni sa desnom ivicom
<promis> i Å¡to tekst nije nekako justify
<Githzerai> fali onaj Eunet baner tamo gde je bela rupa. Pošto je baner na serveru, a server trenutno ne radi :)
<maletaski> :D
<Githzerai> za tekst znam, aki kao Å¡to rekoh tek isprobavam :)
<promis> malko mi kao smeta što su prikazane 2 vlasničke aplikacije na glavnoj slici
<promis> jesu popularne...
<Githzerai> Pa tako je i na ubuntu.com
<Githzerai> nije da mi se vsiđa, ali glede reklame...
<Githzerai> k___: pomoglo?
<promis> ipak je 10.04 i dalje "zlatno" izdanje.
<k___> Nije, ali izgleda da je to do NVIDia grafike, ili nesto u vezi s tim, bar tako kaze Google.
<k___> https://bugs.launchpad.net/archlinux/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/760632
<lubotu3`> Ubuntu bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed]
<Githzerai> Ljudi, kako bi ste preveli „ondemand computing“?
<Githzerai> Na zahtev, al Å¡ta :)
<Milos_SD> racunanje na zahtev? :/
<promis> proraćun
<promis> u kom kontekstu
<Githzerai> Za servere na oblaku, tj. cloud computing, pa otud ondemand computing
<Milos_SD> computing - izračunavanje
<Milos_SD> computing - kompjuterski
<Milos_SD> computing - računanje
<Milos_SD> computing - računarski
<Milos_SD> computing - računski
<Githzerai> obrada podataka na zahtev?
<Githzerai> promis: jel sad blji tekst?
<Githzerai> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/3E/a8/1VZM4qQR/test3.png
<promis> dobro je, još kad bi ovi baneri svi bili iste širine
<Githzerai> misliš na ove desno?
<promis> da
<Githzerai> OK, regulisaćemo
<promis> Githzerai: možda je to ondemand computing se odnosi na to što je cloud fleksibilan, pa može da se pilagodi zahtevima. U smislu čas mu treba više. čas manje stvari da obradi.
<Githzerai> pa uvećani resursi na zahtev
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-01
<Githzerai> aj mi daj ideju zašto je <Desktop> niže od ostališ i dobiješ vopi oma.
<Githzerai> http://www.dodaj.rs/?w/us/SNuvpKL/test4.png
<Milos_SD> el ti ovo samo slika ili si i iskodirao?
<Githzerai> U lokalu radi, planiram da postavim
<Milos_SD> a sto si za to vreme iskljucio sajt i forum? :D
<Githzerai> PA nisam :)
<Milos_SD> :(
<Githzerai> Još namerno radio sve u lokalu da ne bi došlo do problema, kad ono
<Githzerai> ...
<Githzerai> neka frka sa serverom, zvali smo Eunet da vide Å¡ta je
<Milos_SD> a sto se tice ovoga, proveri lepo da nemas visak neki deo ... valjda je to <br></br>
<Githzerai> ne koristim <brljanje/>, sad baš proveravam da prva sličica nije malo veća od ostalih
<Milos_SD> moze i to da bude :)
<Milos_SD> koristis div-ove?
<Githzerai> ma da, evo sad nađoh viška <h1>
<Githzerai> pu
<Githzerai> I sad je knap.... joj debila
<Milos_SD> :/
<Milos_SD> uvek treba proveriti sve polako i stalozeno :D
<Milos_SD> i uvek se nadje neka takva greska :)
<Githzerai> Ma znaš ti mene. Polako i Staloženo su krvni neprijatelji. :P
<Milos_SD> :)
<promis> Baš je sporije 1,5Mb od 6Mb
<Milos_SD> jok nije :0
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> primecuje se ogromna razlika izmedju 4Mb i 6Mb
<Milos_SD> :)
<Githzerai> pogotovo kada skidaš dva DVDa od po 3,5 giga
<Milos_SD> ma i kada skidas CD od 700 MB
<Milos_SD> sa 4 skines za oko 40min
<Milos_SD> dok sa 6 za 15min
<Milos_SD> :P
<promis> pa nije
<Githzerai> jašta
<promis> sa 4 40
<Milos_SD> dobro... 30 :)
<Milos_SD> toliko sam ja skidao sa 4
<Milos_SD> sada sa 6 15min
<Milos_SD> :D
<Githzerai> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1K/oq/4q8UUsDE/test5.png
<promis> 27
<Githzerai> još samo da mi vrnu banere kad proradi server i meremo se qurčimo....
<Milos_SD> gj Githzerai
<Milos_SD> :)
<Githzerai> Fala
<Githzerai> ;)
<promis> Jel imaš i dugme ispod ovog kruga: Kako je ubuntu besplatan?
<Githzerai> sam krug je dugme, mada bbi moglo i nešto ispod da se doda...
<promis> Odoh da pajkim
<promis> sutra je uranak
<Githzerai> važi
<Githzerai> ln -s
<promis> laka noć
<ackanao> pozz
<ackanao> ode server opet izgleda
<ackanao> ej, ima li nekog ovde?
<ackanao> pozz
<radak> pozz
<ackanao> e fala bogu da me čuje neko...
<ackanao> jel' ste videli malopre da sam nešto pisao?
<radak> sreca ruzno vrijeme
<radak> ovo za server
<ackanao> da, da
<radak> ne radi, evo sad probao
<ackanao> baš nešto zeza
<radak> od juce
<promis> MyBB has experienced an internal SQL error and cannot continue. SQL Error: 1 - Can't create/write to file '/tmp/#sql_7f0_0.MYI' (Errcode: 30) Query:  			SHOW COLUMNS  			FROM mybb_users  			LIKE 'unreadpms' 		   				
<Githzerai> Pozz svima
<ackanao> pozz
<ackanao> Githz, sredjuj forum - ne radi :)
* Githzerai changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Dobrodošli na kanal Ubuntu zajednice Srbije http://www.ubuntu-rs.org | Izvinjavamo se zbog trenutnih problema sa forumom i wikijem; radimo na tome da se utvrde i otklone problemi sa serverom. Hvala na razumevanju.
<Githzerai> ackanao: bih kads bih mogao, ali ruke su mi vezane.
<Githzerai> Odbija mi ssh prijavu zbo, navodno, neispravnog ključa.
<ackanao> ma ok. ja više iz šale ti ono reko
<Githzerai> A poruka koja se vidi na forumu je tipična za slučaj kada je particija na kojoj se nalazi /tmp 100%puna :)
<Githzerai> Što je nemoguće jer je ona nazivno 20GiB
<Githzerai> (obzirom da je Cloud server, to je samo nazivno).
<Githzerai> Pretpostavljam da je nešto hardverski riknulo, amda nije sigurno....
<ackanao> e, **bi ga...
<Githzerai> ma sve će bude ok, samo da se ja prijavim... nekako :)
<Githzerai> Inače, naravoučenije cele priče je da nikad ne praviš backup, jer sam ja isti napravio preksinoć i evo prizvao đavola :P
<ackanao> hahaha...
<Githzerai> Inače, za one koji nisu bili tu sinoć, radi se malo na osvežavanju sajta povodom nove verzije
<Githzerai> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/c/71/XPMWbxT/test6.png
<Githzerai> Ako ima sugestija, uvek su dobrodošle... :)
<srele> meni se samo cini da su ove reklame nekako sranje
<ackanao> koje tačno reklame?
<srele> pa recimo da je eunetova i dobra
<ackanao> meni se svidjaju linkove sa leve i desne strane, nekako mi lepše izgleda stranica zbog toga
<srele> ova gnuzilla i slobodni softver srbije
<ackanao> u odnosu na zvaničnu stranicu
<ackanao> al' mi se ne svidjaju ovi crni i crveni kvadrati u dnu stranice
<ackanao> al' tako je i na zvaničnoj
<Githzerai> Baneri sa desne strane je nešto što nam je dostavljeno od ljudi koji održavaju tu reklamirane projekte
<srele> to mi je jasno
<srele> ali mogli su bar biti malo lepsi
<srele> haha
<Githzerai> To jeste, al Å¡ta da im radim kada nemaju ukusa :)
<Githzerai> Å¡ala
<srele> i nekako mi cela stranica izgleda pretrpano (to je samo moje misljenje). Odzumirajte pa vidite sami
<ackanao> izgleda prenatrpano zato što i zvanična izgleda prenatrpano
<ackanao> kao i Å¡to Unity izgleda prenatrpano
<Githzerai> srele: šta tačno misliš da je višeak
<Githzerai> ?
<Githzerai> *višak
<srele> Zelis ubuntu?, Prikljuci se i ti meni-ji kad bi bili gore
<srele> i bez objasnjenja
<Githzerai> Vidim ja da ću brzo da se vrnem na Arch :)
<Githzerai> Nadograđen Firefox i obavešetenje da moram da restartujem FF mi zakova ceo komp.... :@
<ackanao> na Ubuntu?
<ackanao> restart zbog novog Firefoxa?
<ackanao> samo zbog Firefoxa?
<Githzerai> restart firefoxa zbog novog firefoxa ;)
<ackanao> aaa... koja grafička? možda ova hardverska akceleracija pravi problem
<Githzerai> nouveau :)
<14WAA6VMC> Moze li jedno pitanje vezano sa VLC?
<ackanao> možda to pravi problem - probaj da isključiš akceleraciju ako već nisi
<Githzerai> nije do akceleracije nego do glupg pytona i xapiana
<Githzerai> ackanao: nema akceleracije sa nouveau
<ackanao> heh - zaboravio; pisao automatskii to im nije prvi put da im se dešava
<ackanao> nije prvi put da im se dešava ta glupost sa xapianom
<ackanao> i meni se to desilo na nekoj od verzija
<ackanao> i bilo prijavljenih bagova
<Githzerai> ma daj bre, kad je po instalaciji tražio rebuild xapianove baze, otišo i popio kafu dok se proc ohladio od kuvanja...
<Githzerai> 14WAA6VMC: pitaj slobodno, ili ne pitaj, ali nemoj da postavljaš pitanje da li smeš/možeš da pitaš ;)
<Githzerai> arčiš tastaturu za dž :)
<Githzerai> srele: te sličice s desna su namenjene kao „in your face“ podatci koje većina korisnika najčešće traži
<ackanao> Githz, znaš šta sam još primetio kod ovog novog Firefoxa...
<ackanao> što duže gledaš klipove, xorg hoće da pojede gomilu rama
<Githzerai> srele: inače, planirano je i da se one osveže, pre svega jer planiramo da sajt bude dostupan i na ćirilici i na latinici
<ackanao> sve će da ti pojede ako mu daš dovoljno vremena
<ackanao> a posle se lagano potrošnja vraća na normalu
<Githzerai> ackanao: primetio, ali samo na Kubuntuu, jerbo na Arču nikad nisam imao taj problem
<ackanao> ja na Debianu - iceweasel ovaj put, al' nema veze
<Githzerai> pretpostavljam da ima veze sa onim crash handlerom ili kako se već zove
<Githzerai> onaj kontejner za fleš
<Githzerai> pošto je to specifično za debian/ubuntu i derivate
<Githzerai> da plugin-container
<ackanao> a ti ga nemaš na archu?
<Githzerai> jok
<ackanao> pih, stvarno čudno
<Githzerai> bar ga nisam nikad primetio
<ackanao> sad razmišljam, ja mislim da sam ga primetio i na windowsu
<Githzerai> srele: ima li još nešto?
<srele> pa ne
<Githzerai> OK, zafaljujem na sugestijama
<Githzerai> :)
<srele> Nema na cemu, nego bas mi je onaj bik izbijao oci kada sam prvi put pristupio toj strani.
<Githzerai> FSN bik? Tj GNU?
<srele> fsn i ovaj mali zmajic. Mogli su ga bar pomeriti malo desno, izbija sa slicice.
<srele> verujem da to nije do vas ali valjalo bi da kazete njima da malo redizajniraju baner
<Githzerai> Videćemo da te banere desno nekako preuzedimo, makar da im damo neki okvir ili nešto
<Githzerai> čisto da izgledaju kao da su u liniji
<srele> Da li je mozda neko pohadjao kurseve na ETF-u za linux ?
<srele> U Bg-u
<Githzerai> Brate, mora je da rikne server na prvi maj... ne mogu nikog iz Euneta da dobijem..... AAAAAA
<Githzerai> No dobro, Arčeri jutros pomerili Gnom 3.0.1 u [extra] riznicu i oprostili se od Gnoma 2.....
<Githzerai> Ovo je bilo hrabro....
<Githzerai> I prva tema na koju nalećem: „Oh no, don't know how to use gnome3“ :)
<ackanao> Githz, podnapili se u Eunetu, zato :)
<Githzerai> pa piju oni od sinoć koliko vidim.... :P
<ackanao> a ja na Debian forumu nalećem na temu Wow
<ackanao> !
<ackanao> Gnome 3 najbolje okruženje koje je ikad koristio
<ackanao> :)
<Githzerai> Dešava se
<Githzerai> visa Debiana ste inače na svoju ruku :P
<ackanao> hahaha...
<Githzerai> Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-with-mic)
<Githzerai> ma jok, nema Å¡anse...
<Githzerai> moramo čekamo...
<Githzerai> olujicz:
<Githzerai> olujicz:
<Githzerai> olujicz:
<Githzerai> olujicz:
<Githzerai> olujicz:
<Githzerai> olujicz:
<Githzerai> olujicz:
<Githzerai> olujicz:
<Githzerai> olujicz:
<Githzerai> olujicz:
<Githzerai> olujicz:
<Githzerai> olujicz:
<Githzerai> možda se javi :)
<Githzerai> bbs
<dbm> Dobar dan.
<dbm> Ljudi jel zna nekoja koja je verovatnoca da mi ne'radi il' zbog cega mi ne'radi boot sistema
<dbm> posle upgrade sa 10.10
<dbm> na 11.04
<dbm> Ajde ako neko bude ovo procitao i ja ne'budem tu, neka mi odgovori na pvt.
<dbm> Hvala unapred.
<Githzerai> dbm: ima li ikakva poruka ili nešto slično
<Githzerai> ?
<Githzerai> Da li čuješ uopšte hard disk da radi?
<dbm> Githzerai pozdrav druze
<dbm> Gledaj, znaci problem je posle upgrade restartovao sam pc.
<dbm> I cekam da mi ocita ubuntu loading ..
<dbm> i tu kao da zakuca
<dbm> i nece dalje
<dbm> i jedina komanda koja radi cini mi se jeste alt + ctrl + del
<dbm> :)
<dbm> hdd radi..
<dbm> al nista ne pokazuje..
<Githzerai> koja grafa?
<dbm> NX 6600 LE
<dbm> ;\
<Githzerai> da li si pokušao kroz recovery mod?
<Githzerai> ati li nvidija?
<dbm> nvidia
<dbm> nisam probao recovery mod
<dbm> probacu pa ti javim
<dbm> u svakom slucaju hvala na pomoci,
<dbm> dodjem, opet.
<dbm> ;)
<promis> glup ovaj ubuntu
<promis> opet mi tražio da instaliram štampač, koji je već instaliran
<promis> i nije hteo da Å¡tampa bez toga
<promis> kao da mu je istekla instlacija ;)
<promis> drajver na tiral
<Githzerai> Bah, konačno
<Githzerai> Eunet izgleda ima probleme sa gridom, čekam da mi se jave ljudi zaduženi za Cloud
<Githzerai> što znači: kulaža i opuštencija jer jednom ja nisam niš zahebo :P
<Githzerai> Zns li neko neki lep grafički menadžer upstart servisa ?
<Githzerai> *zna
<Githzerai> OK, stigo forum, al nemo mi svi odma nagrnete jer ćem ga zagasim :P
<Githzerai> Rano smo e obradovali, jopet zabagovao...
<Githzerai> z
<Githzerai> Što ste se ućutali, ko da je umro server... :)
<Githzerai> Ima li neko da se bakćao sa Fedorom skorije?
<Milos_SD> Githzerai, sta ti treba?
<Githzerai> Da vidim ima li neki instalacioni medijum poput onoga Å¡to je alternate disk za Ubuntu
<Githzerai> Ove Live varijante umeju da zeke...
<Milos_SD> imas DVD
<Milos_SD> on nije live
<Milos_SD> vec gui installer
<Milos_SD> znaci, samo installer
<Milos_SD> i kazu da mozda moze i u text modu da se pokrene
<Milos_SD> sa dodavanjem boot opcije linuxtext ili text
<Githzerai> Aha na njemu je Anakonda koš uvek...
<Githzerai> To je prava stvar...
<Milos_SD> da, kao suse installer valjda
<Milos_SD> ali kazu da text installer postoji, ali nije kompletan kao gui installer
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?p=1093407#post1093407
<Githzerai> Ne SuSeov instaler je drugi program, Anakonda je stari RedHatov koj se vuče većd ecenijema
<Githzerai> nešto ko debian-instaler :)
<Githzerai> Al to mi i treba ....
<Milos_SD> ma, nisam mislio na to da isto izgleda... nego na tu foru, startuje se installer, a ne live sistem
<Milos_SD> ;)
<Githzerai> Pa ne čitam ti misli (još uvek) :P
<Githzerai> Hvala u svakom slučaju
<Githzerai> Ček, ovu su na DVDju sva okruženja?
<Milos_SD> trebalo bi
<Milos_SD> inace, sta se desava sa forumom? :D
<Milos_SD> MyBB has experienced an internal SQL error and cannot continue.
<Milos_SD> SQL Error:
<Milos_SD>     1 - Can't create/write to file '/tmp/#sql_7f8_0.MYI' (Errcode: 30)
<Milos_SD> Query:
<Milos_SD>     SHOW COLUMNS FROM mybb_users LIKE 'unreadpms'
<Githzerai> Di im je manifest bre... već vidim da se neću dugo zadržim :)
<Githzerai> Milos_SD: Riknuo grid EUnetu, opravljaju as we speek
<Githzerai> čuli smo se dansa dv-tri puta i večeras oko devetke me zove da pita jel mogu sad da se ulogujem
<Githzerai> I ja mogu, al koje mi koristi kad daje I/O error za bilo koju naredbu :)
<Milos_SD> :)
<Milos_SD> ah... eunet sys admini su neke noobare izgleda
<Milos_SD> :D
<Githzerai> sad ćeš vidiš snimak da se malo smeješ :)
<Githzerai> Znači, nagledao sam se svega, al ovo mi je novo: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2t/dT/4aCP71kL/snapshot2.png
<Githzerai> :)
<Milos_SD> lol
<webmasteryoda> deinstalirao.... :)
<Githzerai> Å ta? :)
<webmasteryoda> nano
<Githzerai> Å to? :)
<webmasteryoda> pa ja tebe pitam... jesi li ga deinstalirao
<webmasteryoda> :D
<webmasteryoda> tako deluje
<Githzerai> Ma jok bre, riknuo Eunetu grid, pa kako su podaci zapravo razbacani po celom logičkom serveru, neke komande/fajlovi su nedostupni
<Githzerai> Recimo, greška na forumu je posledica toga što ne postoji /tmp
<Githzerai> :)
<webmasteryoda> lol
<webmasteryoda> a ona priča da grid ne može da rikne
<Githzerai> ja mislio da ga privremeno prebacim u /var/tmp, al ne lezi vraže
<webmasteryoda> da se odmah replicira
<Githzerai> ne radi ni jedan editor :)
<webmasteryoda> a da ubaciš neki portabl editor
<webmasteryoda> može li tako nešto da se nađe
<Githzerai> ne isplati se, jer je problem serverske prirode.. pitanje je Å¡ta bi drugo riknulo
<Githzerai> [ubuntuloco@ubuntuloco ~]$ php -v
<Githzerai> -bash: /usr/bin/php: Input/output error
<webmasteryoda> lol
<Githzerai> možemo tako u nedogled :)
<webmasteryoda> ja mislim da su oni negde na roštilju
<webmasteryoda> i ja sam se o jadu zabavio danas
<webmasteryoda> probao da nabacim gnome 3
<Githzerai> Ma jok bre... stvarno su e ljudi uzbudili zbog ovog
<Githzerai> zanimljivo, cat /proc/cpuinfo radi :)
<webmasteryoda> rešiće oni to
<Githzerai> pošto je cat u /bin
<Githzerai>  izgleda /usr montiran kao zasebna particija/disk
<KorisnikK> Sta se radi
<Githzerai> nagađamo što je riknuo server, al nam nestade šarenog pasulja :)
<Milos_SD> Githzerai, pogledaj ovo: http://www.dodaj.rs/?3I/RX/4HKprZgT/screenshot.jpg
<Milos_SD> :D
<webmasteryoda> možda je iskočio osigurač u telenor bunkeru.... :)
<Githzerai> Milos_SD: Ništa bez Džesike :)
<Milos_SD> sta kazes na conky? :P
<KorisnikK> Nadam se da ce server da proradi. Ja sam instalirao ubuntu, Unity, da probam...
<Githzerai> Milos_SD: Pa šta hoćeš, nemaš ni Terabajt :P
<Milos_SD> sta nemam Terabajt?
<Milos_SD> ukupno 2 TB
<Githzerai> KorisnikK: Å ala je anravno. privremeni problemi sa serverom, trebalo bi do ujutro da proradi
<Milos_SD> ali nemam toliko prazno
<Milos_SD> :P
<Githzerai> Nisam sabrao....
<Githzerai> nego me više zabrinjava onih 8GB RAMa :(
<Milos_SD> zasto?
<Milos_SD> nahvatao sam kad je RAM bio jeftin :D
<Milos_SD> 4x2GB za 5000 din :)
<Githzerai> Jel držiš tmpfs u ramu, kad već imaš toliko?
<Githzerai> Mašala
<Milos_SD> ne
<Githzerai> Å to? :)
<Milos_SD> sta dobijam time?
<Milos_SD> a i cesto je tih 8GB zauzeto jedno 80-90%
<Githzerai> Pa /tmp ti uvek bude u ramu, samim tim sve ubrzavaš jer ne koristi disk
<Milos_SD> hmm... da li se to ubrzanje primecuje opste? :D
<Githzerai> DA
<KorisnikK> Dobra internet konekcija kada skinu onoliko, eeee, inace i meni bi dobro dosao jos jeda HDD od 500 gb
<Milos_SD> koje radnje na primr?
<Milos_SD> primer*
<Githzerai> Skidaš torrentom neki (slobodan i legalan) film direkt u tmpfs u ramu i možeš komotno da gledaš dok skida :)
<Milos_SD> otvaranje programa?
<Githzerai> Nije ovaranje programe, već ono nakon otvaranja
<Githzerai> pošto mnogi programi koriste /tmp za razne stvari
<Githzerai> privremene podatke
<Milos_SD> ja bih da ubrzam startovanje, jer ono posle je i ovako prilicno brzo :D
<Milos_SD> najgori je nautilus sto se tice startovanja
<Githzerai> I svaki put kada treba da pročita te podatke pristupa disku, što je daleko sporije nego RAM
<Milos_SD> home folder otvara po nekoliko sekundi :(
<Githzerai> nautilu zeza zbog udisks, ima buba prijavljena
<Githzerai> JBT nigde ne mogu da najdem manifest za Fedora DVD :mad:
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-23
<brok> zdravo svima
<brok> ovo je zvaničan irc ubuntu srbija kanal
<nikolja> dobar dan o/
<proka> Pozdrav ljudi. Je l' moze neko da mi pomogne oko senzora za temperaturu? Ubuntu 10.04 je u pitanju.
<brancilo> Pozdrav. Imam problema sa grafikom na Linuxu( na više distribucija), igrice mi posle nekog vremena počnu da sjeckaju (10ak minuta), bilo da igram neku fleš igricu(angry birds), supertuxcart, ili HoN, isto je i sa vlasničkim i slobodnim drajverima(stim što HoN sa slobodnim nemoguće i početi). Grafička je ATI Radeon 4670
<brancilo> PS kada zakucaju igrice i kada ih ugasim potrebno je par minuta da se "odblokira"
<brancilo> nema nikog :)
<Atlantic777> tu smo, tu smo :D
<boris_c> simptomi su kao da se pregreva
<Atlantic777> proka: lm_sensors? jesi li odradio sensors detect?
<proka> Atlatnic777: jesam, jesam, ali nesto ne radi kako valja. Postavio sam temu na forumu, tamo imas kompletan ispis komandi ako hoces da pogledas
<Atlantic777> e ako se promis prihvatio toga nemaš brige
<Atlantic777> biće rešeno
<proka> Okej, hvala :)
<brancilo> @boris_c temperatura grafe ne prelazi 55 stepeni
<nikolja> laku noć
<proka> Ima li nekoga ko moze da mi odgovori na pitanje oko backup-a?
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-24
<shimmy> jos 2 dana do 12.04 xDDD
<shimmy> ehhehe
<shimmy> btw
<shimmy> samo sam dosao da izrazim zahvalnost zajednici i adminima foruma
<shimmy> danas mi je ubuntu spasio guzicu
<shimmy> xDD
<brok> zdravo svima
<Markowic> ima li kofa
<Markowic> ima li koga
<Markowic> ?
<Kostic> Оде..........
<TildaTurn> <O
<icecold> Pozdrav svima, da li ima neko vremena za malu pomoć oko SVN klijenta?
<maletaski> pozdrav icecold
<maletaski> :D
<icecold> Oho, podrav maletaski :)
<icecold> pozdrav* :)
<Atlantic777> poz icecold, kakav SVN klijent?
<maletaski> kako je?
<Atlantic777> o/ Sale
<maletaski> \o
<icecold> Atlantic777, http://subversion.apache.org/packages.html#ubuntu
<maletaski> subverzija Atlantic777
<icecold> maletaski, odlično :) Navikavam se na Ubuntu :)
<maletaski> jel
<maletaski> znači prešo si na našu stranu :D
<Atlantic777> icecold: ooook, i Å¡ta je problem?
<Atlantic777> želiš apache iz svn-a?
<maletaski> btw Atlantic777 pričaš sa koordinatorom mozilla zajednice :)
<Atlantic777> drago mi je :)
<maletaski> icecold, kakve probleme imaš?
<icecold> Pa ono što ja želim jeste da podesim klijent (sa kojim i nemam iskustva još :P) kako bih mogao da prevodim Mozila stranice. Na Vindouzu sam rešio instalaciju, ali pošto sam mu rekao "doviđenja" , potrebno je da sredim i na Ubuntuu. Kada upišem "apt-get install subversion
<icecold> " , izbaci mi sledeće: "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<icecold> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?"
<Atlantic777> ok, imaš dva problema
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> sudo
<maletaski> :D
<Atlantic777> a drugo, tebi treba samo paket subversion
<Atlantic777> libapache2-svn ti ne treba
<maletaski> da
<Atlantic777> evo mi smo nešto slično radili na https://gentoo-handbook.lugons.org i https://redmine.lugons.org/projects/gentoo-handbook/repository
<icecold> Hmm,  i kako bih onda ja trebao instalirati subverziju?
<maletaski> kucaj
<Atlantic777> sudo apt-get install subversion
<Atlantic777> iz terminala
<maletaski> uh al ti brzi prsti :D
<Atlantic777> a možeš i u software centru ili synapticu
<Atlantic777> :)
<icecold> Iz Terminala sam :D Osećam se nekako "moćnije" dok kada radim preko njega, umesto centra :D
<maletaski> hehehe
<icecold> Nego, instaliralo se, Å¡ta dalje? :)
<maletaski> pa ništa sad možeš da ga koristiš :D
<Atlantic777> e sad mi reci šta tačno želiš da prevodiš, treba ti adresa repozitorijuma
<Atlantic777> uglavnom, treba da dovučeš fajlove iz nekog repozitorijuma a to se radi komandom: svn co
<Atlantic777> ili: svn checkout
<icecold> https://developer.mozilla.org/User:Milossh/SVN_for_Localizers
<icecold> Po tome bih trebao da pratim
<Atlantic777> ok
<Atlantic777> svn checkout https://svn.mozilla.org/projects/mozilla.com/trunk/[your locale code] mozilla-l10n-[your-localeCode]
<icecold> Nego ono bitno: kako da uđem u klijent? xD
<maletaski> pa iz terminala
<Atlantic777> pa... moraš da budeš moćan :)
<maletaski> kucaš ovo
<Atlantic777> nema ti druge :P
<maletaski> yap :D
<Atlantic777> postoje neki grafički svn klijenti ali to je sve kenjkavo naspram svn-a iz terminala
<maletaski> subverzija sa koristi preko komandi iz terminala
<icecold> Ok. maletaski, koje da kucam? :) Btw. na Ubuntu zamena za Notepad++ je?
<maletaski> gedit
<maletaski> a kucaš ovo:    svn checkout https://svn.mozilla.org/projects/mozilla.com/trunk/[your locale code] mozilla-l10n-[your-localeCode]
<maletaski> samo umesto ovoga u zagradi ubaciš kod za naš jezik
<maletaski> tj za eng
<maletaski> pošto tebi treba fajlovi izvorni na eng
<maletaski> a ti ih posle prevodiš
<maletaski> pa šalješ nazad u repo
<maletaski> sa izmenjenim kodovima za naš jezik
<Atlantic777> kucaš verovatno za naš jezik
<maletaski> ne
<maletaski> već za eng
<Atlantic777> pošto zar nisu oni ubacili veš nešto u repo?
<maletaski> nisu
<Atlantic777> a ok onda
<maletaski> skida sa izvornog repoa
<maletaski> pa kad prevede šalje u "naš" repo
<maletaski> icecold, što nepitaš miloša on koristi subverziju
<maletaski> i zna napamet sve komande za sve repoe :D
<maletaski> bar one koje su ti potrebne
<maletaski> a takođe će da ti bolje objasni kako i šta tačno treba da prevodiš
<icecold> Pokušavam, ali nije pri laptopu :)
<maletaski> aha
<maletaski> pozdravi ga
<maletaski> :)
<icecold> Hoću :)
<icecold> U svakom slučaju hvala obojici Atlantic777 i maletaski :)
<maletaski> nema na čemu
<maletaski> kad god ti treba neka pomoć tu smo :)
<maletaski> ako mi nismo uvek ima nekog ko bi mogao da pomogne
<icecold> Eh da, je'l Ubuntu sada sređen što se tiče prevoda? Se
<maletaski> jeste
<icecold> Sećam* se da nije 11.04 nije bio
<icecold> Tj. latinica je bila mešana sa ćirilicom
<maletaski> sad je to sređeno
<icecold> Odlično :)
<icecold> Danas izlazi Fajerfoks 12, a tri dana Ubuntu 12 :P
<maletaski> yap :)
<maletaski> btw ajd ovde #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<nikolja> dravo
<nikolja> *zdravo
<frfx_x> poz, jel ima nekoga?
<frfx_x> Milos_SD, jel si tu?
<milke> 'бро вече :)
<frfx_x> milke dv
<frfx_x> Milos
<frfx_x> Milos_SD, jel si tu?
<frfx_x> jel ima nekoga ovde?
<milke>  :Д
<frfx_x> milke, jel si ok?
<milke> јесам хвала, ти како си? :)
<frfx_x> dobro sam.
<frfx_x> jel imas vremena, pitao bih nesto u vezi jave?
<milke> ух, нисам ти ја вичан
<milke> јава програмирање или ЈРЕ?
<frfx_x> treba da instaliram javu na ubuntu 10.04
<frfx_x> kao program
<frfx_x> ne programiranje
<milke> па не знам, ако већ ниси требаш
<milke> http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<milke> тестирај ту да ли ти ради
<frfx_x> samo sec
<frfx_x> izbacio mi je jedan mali prozorcic i kaze da mi java radi: your java is working
<milke> кул :)
<frfx_x> znaci, dobro je?
<milke> ако хоћеш куцни у терминалу java -version да видиш која је верзија инсталирана код тебе
<frfx_x> e, sada.. kada bih znao kako sam to instalirao.. bilo bi dobro za sledeci put jer treba ponovo da instaliram ubuntu 10.04 jer sam svasta nesto testirao, instalirao...
<frfx_x> java version "1.6.0_20"
<frfx_x> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.13) (6b20-1.9.13-0ubuntu1~10.04.1)
<frfx_x> OpenJDK Client VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed mode, sharing)
<milke> па, могуће је да си отишао на неку страницу на нету којој треба јава, па те је прегледач питао да инсталира
<milke> или си ручно инсталирао
<frfx_x> milke, moram da te ovo pitam da bi mi bilo jasno
<milke> питај
<frfx_x> java je samo i iskljucivo za browser?
<milke> не
<frfx_x> ili je potreban sistemu takodje?
<milke> за јава апликације, рецимо ЈДаунлодеру обавезно треба
<frfx_x> sta je jdownloader?
<milke> апликација за скидање са рапида, мегауплода, итд :D
<milke> мада мега више и не постоји
<milke> али ти треба за јава апликације ЈРЕ
<frfx_x> milke,
<frfx_x> milke, koji distro imas ti?
<milke> Убунту и Минт
<frfx_x> koji ubuntu?
<milke> и Вин7 на виртуелној машини, али то немој никоме да кажеш :D
<milke> 10.04
<frfx_x> super
<frfx_x> hajde molim te da uradis nesto, nije nista strasno, ok?
 * Atlantic777 vadi tefter, Win 7 - 1 komad
<milke> ајој :Д
<frfx_x> milke,
<frfx_x> poz Atlantic777
<frfx_x> milke, jel imas vremena minut da uradis nesto na tvom ubuntu da ja vidim nesto???
<milke> па оно, зависи шта је то нешто :Р
<frfx_x> nije nista strasno pobogu
<milke> ако је нешто са форсованим рекурзивним рм, не бих баш :Д
<milke> телл ме
<frfx_x> ok
<frfx_x> otvori system monitor
<frfx_x> system/ administration/system monitor
<milke> ок
<frfx_x> idi na tab recources
<frfx_x> *resources
<frfx_x> hoce li?
<milke> да, наравно :)
<milke> пре 3 минута :Д
<frfx_x> kazi mi koliki ti je u procentima cpu?
<milke> када ништа не радим, од 5-14%
<frfx_x> milke, sada idi na view
<frfx_x> i reci mu da ti podigne sve procese
<frfx_x> i kazi mi koliko je tada u procentima
<frfx_x> milke, zasto je sve tako sporo kod tebe?
<milke> Шта је споро? :Д
<frfx_x> pa odgovor
<milke> :Д
<frfx_x> bas dugo cekam za neke osnovne stvari
<frfx_x> da li si uradio to sto sam te pitao da uradis?
<milke> кад ти мени кажеш отвори систем монитор, ја само чекам да наставиш даље да причаш, нисам мислио да требам да потврдим да сам га отворио :Д
<frfx_x> ok, ok
<frfx_x> napisao si mi koliko je u procentima
<frfx_x> sada uradi sledece, ok?
<milke> код мене је у View менију све засивљено, не могу да изаберем ништа
<milke> питаћеш ме зашто, не знам да ти кажем, покренуо сам га и као роот
<frfx_x> idi na tab processes
<frfx_x> nemoras kao root
<frfx_x> izadji iz root-a
<milke> у том случају
<frfx_x> idi samo na tab processes
<frfx_x> jel vidis tab processes, drugi po redu, odmah posle system tab-a?
<milke> је ли ти мене зезаш? :Д
<milke> видим, изабрао, укључио да се виде сви процеси на систему
<frfx_x> iskreno, ja mislim da ti mene zezas, ali dobro.
<milke> нема промене што се тиче заузетости процесора, то само приказује све процесе који су покренути, а не само који су покренути под твојим именом
<frfx_x> sada idi ponovo na tab resources i kazi mi sada koliki ti je u procentima cpu
<frfx_x> please
<milke> систем монитор зуазима од 4-8%, Цимет 2, Иксорг 2-4%, Конки 2%
<milke> 8-16%
<milke> укупно
<frfx_x> ok to, a za cpu ti je i dalje onako 12% ili kako si vec napisao gore?
<milke> да, исто, можда три-четири процената више
<frfx_x> :(
<milke> зато што сист. монитор има више података које сад обрађује
<milke> што?
<frfx_x> znaci kod mene nije dobro nesto :(((((
<milke> на колико теби излази?
<frfx_x> procitaj ovaj post koji sam malopre otvorio: http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-system-monitor-top
<frfx_x> meni je 50% konstantno. varira 47, 49.. do 50% i tako stoji sve vreme
<milke> који процесор имаш?
<frfx_x> amd
<frfx_x> ti?
<milke> intel e2160
<milke> клокован малко
<frfx_x> mozda je intel bolji
<frfx_x> mene ovo uzasno sada nervira!
<milke> па пази, искључи сист. монитор и види како ти ради без њега :)
<frfx_x> top program mi pokazuje totalno drugacije od system monitor.a
<milke> па рече ти Милош на форуму, сист. монитор троши пуно ресурса
<frfx_x> da, kao sto sam sada napisao. top program u terminalu mi pokaze 1% ali opet mi je to cudno!
<milke> кад је укључен, троши колико ЦПУ и сви остали процеси заједно
<frfx_x> a, sto kod tebe lepo radi, ne ide vise od 30%
<frfx_x> moguce je da je to do samog procesora
<milke> а који амд процесор имаш?
<milke> двојезгарни?
<frfx_x> ne znam stvarno, mislim da nije dvojezgrani
<frfx_x> obican
<frfx_x> nije noviji
<milke> ето одговора зашто код мене лепо ради
<frfx_x> da :(
<milke> троши и код мене више, али 2-5% више, не примети с етолико
<frfx_x> blago li se tebi
<frfx_x> nista, hvala ti za sve. za vreme koje si potrosio na mene, pomogao si mi u dva slucaja.
<milke> а ћути, дуго сам ја кубурио с целероном на 1,7... исте сам муке као ти имао
<milke> Јутуб ми је кочио цео комп :)
<milke> ма ништа :)
<frfx_x> jel bolji intel ili amd procesor za linux?
<milke> ма нема то везе да ли је интел или амд
<milke> само што сад сваки ОС постаје све захтевнији, па треба и новији хардвер да се купи
<frfx_x> da, to si u pravu
<milke> али увек имаш неко "лакше" окружење у ком ће све да лети :)
<frfx_x> znam, pazi. meni je 10.04 sasvi ok. brz je.
<frfx_x> probao sam ja takodje dosta grafickih okruzenja, razlicitih
<frfx_x> npr. onaj fluxbox ili open box kako vec.. on je najbrzi
<frfx_x> milke, da zatvorim onaj tread kao reseno?
<milke> ако хоћеш можеш да сачекаш до сутра, да видиш да ли ће још неко имати нешто да каже, па онда затвори
<frfx_x> ok
<frfx_x> idem sada
<frfx_x> hvala jos jednom na pomoci
<frfx_x> budi dobro i budi dobar
<frfx_x> poz
<proka> milke, je l' ti koristis cirilicu ili meni XChat opasno brljavi? :)
<Atlantic777> da, poslednje je napisao na ćirilici
<proka> Hmmm
<Atlantic777> postavio utf-8 za freenode server
<Atlantic777> imaš uputstvo na http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Xchat
<proka> A je l' postoji nacin da meni to prikazuje ljudski?
<proka> Podeseno mi je western-european...
<Atlantic777> http://wiki.ubuntu-rs.org/Slika:Xchat2.png
<proka> Da, da
<proka> Nasao sam
<proka> Yeah, to je to
<proka> Hvala :)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-25
<nikolja> добро јутро
<brok> zdravo svima
<brok> Beretta021
<brok> zdravo
<brok> znaš li prevod i značenje reči narednog kodnog imena ubuntua Quantal Quetzal
<brok> ne mislim na ovu sutra što izlazi već na 12.10
<brok> znam da je u pitanju nki kanarinac ili tako nešto
<brok> ima li neko info
<brok> zna li neko šta znači kodni naziv verzije koja sutra izlazi Precise PANGOLIN
<Mile> google?
<nkls> jel ima nekoga?
<Mile> da
<nkls> mile, kako da instaliram ovaj patch, skroz dole vuci -----> link https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=507797
<lubotu3> Gnome bug 507797 in general "Graphs taking too much cpu" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<nkls> Mile: jel si jos t?
<nkls> tu?
<boris_c> zašto mi ne radi at komanda, kao root pokušavam da stavim da se restartuje servis i kad kažem at vreme ispiše mi: warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh
<boris_c> Cannot open lockfile /var/spool/cron/atjobs/.SEQ: Permission denied
<boris_c> u pitanju je 10.04
<boris_c> taj fajl postoji
<boris_c> -rw------- 1 daemon daemon    2 2010-06-15 12:17 .SEQ
<mare> ima li ko ziv ovde ?
<Kostic> Само немртви... Kажи?
<mare> pokusavam da namestim dual screen, al svaki put mi kaze da odradim logout nakon sto ga podesim , i onda sve sto vidim je crni ekran
<mare> koristim ubuntu 10.10
<mare> ima li neke ideje?
<Kostic> Не... Нажалост.
<mare> kad odradim logout bez prikljucenog drugog monitora, sve je ok
<mouse> Za tu verziju je istekla podrška. :)
<mare> jbg, samo mi ova radi na ovome laptopu
<mare> :D
<mouse> Å ta je sa 10.04? Sutra izlazi 12.04, treba probati.
<mare> probao sam, 11.04, 11.10, i 12.04, svi su uzasno spori no mome laptopu,
<mare> al ovaj radi ko macka :D, samo me nervira sto nemogu da prikljucim drugi ekran
<mouse> 10.04 bi trebao raditi kao i 10.10 s obzirom da koriste isti DE, ali je 10.04 LTS pa podrška još traje. Posle restarta ponovo imaš login screen?
<mare> ma kad mi ke ukljucen drugi ekran (preko VGA) nemogu da se ulogujem, sve sto vidim je crni ekran. znaci odradim logout(sa prikljucenim drugim monitorom) i nevidim nista ( crno). onda iskljucim drugi monitor, restartujem ,  ulogujem se i sve je ok, onda opet prikljucim drugi monitor, podesim sve na  dispal settings , trazi mi logout, odradim logout i nevidim nista
<mouse> Koji laptop?
<mare> hp pavilion dv6
<dane56> zvuk za login i za log out su mi isti na ubuntu11.10.onaj dugi sa bubnjevima.kako da promenim da na log out imam kraci zvuk? imam ga u ubuntu/stereo i svira preko plejera.
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-26
<nikolja> dobar dan
<brok> zdravo svima
<nikolja> Pao sajt Ubuntu-a
<nikolja> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<nikolja> evo sad proradilo
<promis> Navalila deca
<sebojand> e narode
<sebojand> jel stigo 12.04
<sebojand> vidim na sajtu
<lebron> Kako vama ide download nove verzije, meni sa zvanične stranice neće da krene, a Transmission samo uploaduje skuno je svega 1.2 MB.
<Atlantic777> smanji upload rate na 1 kbps
<Atlantic777> ja sam na 12.04 već par nedelja :)
<brok> jel radio neko upgrade
<brok> na 12.04
<brok> iko?
<lebron> Pozdraz sa novog Ubuntua. Kako da provjerim koja unity sesjija je trenutno aktivna unity 3d ili 2d
<lebron> trenutno koristim live cd (usb)
<promis> idi logout
<lebron> uradio sam logout izabrao ubuntu sesiju, na prosloj verziji je vracao na 2d i kada odaberem 3d
<promis> wubi.exe i dalje prisutan
<promis> Možda radi preko WINE ;)
<promis> Baguje Lančer, kad se stavi na auto hide neće da se vrati
<sebojand> evo ga :D
<sebojand> skida s ubuntu
<sebojand> 12.04
<sebojand> slabo skida
<maletaski> Samo da obavestim da su radovi u toku na forumu
<maletaski> ako slučajno zabaguje da znate :D
<sebojand> kk
<promis> sebojand: upotrebi torent
<sebojand> ma opusteno
<sebojand> evo
<sebojand> bice gotovo za sat vremena
<sebojand> skinut
<sebojand> malo vise :D
<sebojand> sad ne znam sta da radim da gazim win ili dual boot
<sebojand> :D
<promis> proveri ispravnost iso-a, pošto su sad gužve ...
<promis> zato bolje je torent
<sebojand> a odakle da skienm
<sebojand> sa
<sebojand> torent
<sebojand> sa kat.ph?
<promis> ja skinuo opušteno preko njega i već mi je ratio 1.5
<promis> idi na !releases
<promis> !release
<lubotu3> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<promis>  !releases
<promis> releases.ubuntu.com
<promis> sebojand: ^^^^↑↑↑↑
<TildaTurn> torrent za 32bita! > http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<TildaTurn> za 64bira! > http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<brok> ja radim upgrade na netbooku ide jako spro, 92 kilobita/s
<sebojand> TildaTurn:
<sebojand> nece da skida
<sebojand> sa tog torenta
<sebojand> eo skida mi sad normalno
<sebojand> 700kbpa
<sebojand> obicno
<sebojand> e ljudi
<sebojand> ja kad udjem
<sebojand> da uradim
<sebojand> samtin elese
<sebojand> ono kad ubacim ubuntu
<sebojand> cd
<sebojand> on meni pokaze
<sebojand> hdd od 500giga
<sebojand> a meni je vec istaliran
<sebojand> win7
<sebojand> e sad on je na c pariciji a na e su mi podaci
<sebojand> a ostao mi je d
<sebojand> particija od 200giga
<sebojand> i on nista od tog ne vidi
<sebojand> vidi  samo 500giga slbodno
<sebojand> kako to
<Atlantic777> proveri prvo da nisi već skršio particije :)
<sebojand> Atlantic777:  znas o cemu se radi?
<Atlantic777> mislim da te razumem
<sebojand> nije prazna je
<sebojand> ali sam je formatirao
<sebojand> to problem?
<Atlantic777> ne, nije
<sebojand> eo sad cu opet da udjem da vidim na desktop racunaru
<sebojand> pazi ne idem erase disk and install ubuntunego
<sebojand> idem
<sebojand> something else
<sebojand> i sad on vidi samo
<sebojand> free space 500107mb
<sebojand> a to mi je ceo hard disk
<sebojand> ne vidi u opste particije
<sebojand> nista
<Atlantic777> jesi li sada na buuntu??
<Atlantic777> vidi sa: sudo fdisk -l
<Atlantic777> postavi to na paste.ubuntu.com
<sebojand> ne sad sam na winu
<sebojand> na ap topu
<sebojand> ocu da istaliram ubuntu 12.04 na desktopu
<sebojand> a tamo wec imam win 7 ocu dual boot
<sebojand> pokazuje mi kao da je prazn hdd /dev/sda
<TildaTurn> sebojand; napravi sa win7 particije
<sebojand> TildaTurn:
<sebojand> pa imam jednu particiu na winu od 200giga
<sebojand> e nju ocu da raspodelim
<sebojand> i nije mi jasno kako ne vidi nista
<sebojand> vidi kao prazan hdd
<sebojand> znaci ubaci sam cd
<sebojand> i sve normalno
<sebojand> iso samting elese
<sebojand> pravim udal boot
<sebojand> i neec da pokaze particije
<sebojand> treba da ima 3
<sebojand> a on pokazuje samo jednu od 500giga kao slobodan hdd
<TildaTurn> a jel taa od 200G formatirana??
<sebojand> da da
<TildaTurn> jel imas ext4 itd??
<TildaTurn> swap?
<sebojand> nema nista
<TildaTurn> pa napravi
<TildaTurn> sa win&
<TildaTurn> 7
<TildaTurn> pa tek onda stavi live-cd za install
<sebojand> kako mislis da napravim
<sebojand>  udjemn u win 7
<TildaTurn> lepo :)
<TildaTurn> da
<sebojand> i tu particiju
<sebojand> od 200 giga
<sebojand> da raspodelm
<TildaTurn> da
<sebojand> a reci mi sto on ne vidi
<sebojand> sad particije
<TildaTurn> zato sto je unformated
<TildaTurn> .. verovatno
<TildaTurn> zato, napravi, bilo sta tamo
<sebojand> znas neki program
<sebojand> za particije
<sebojand> da napravim na winu
<TildaTurn> pa ..
<TildaTurn> parted magic je bio u moje vreme
<TildaTurn> mada mislim da moze i neki desni klik pa ... ima tamo neka opcija valjda
<TildaTurn> nisam imao win7 nikad
<sebojand> nema gledam
<sasa_> sebojand
<sasa_> http://www.filehippo.com/download_easeus_partition_master_home/
<sasa_> instaliras u winu i iz njega za par sekundi zavrsis posao\
<sebojand>  http://www.filehippo.com/download_easeus_partition_master_home/
<sebojand> eo skidam ga
<sasa_> kod mene novi lubuntu uopste nece da se botuje sa cd-a
<sebojand> sasa_:
<sebojand> eo istalirao sma pogram
<sebojand> pazi
<sebojand> mogu da izbrisem
<sebojand> e
<sebojand> particiju
<sebojand> jel ce je onda videti
<TildaTurn> sasa_; si skidao sa torrenta ili direktno iso?
<sebojand> ubuntu
<sebojand> ako je izbrisem
<TildaTurn> napravi ext4 i swap
<TildaTurn> dve particije
<sasa_> sa torenta skidao i ubuntu i lubuntu. ubuntu nece u virtual boxu a lubuntu hoce ali ne moze da se pokrene na laptopu, tamo imam 11.10, a ne bi da nadogradjujem
<TildaTurn> sasa_; ne znam onda
<sebojand> TildaTurn:
<TildaTurn> ? :)
<sebojand> e a reci mi ovo :D
<sasa_> pokusao sa cd-a, i pri zavsrsnoj fazi zakuca
<sebojand> ako ja izbrisem
<sebojand> sad 200 giga
<sebojand> znaci tu jednu particiju
<sebojand> konto sam da to sve napravim
<sebojand> u ubuntu
<TildaTurn> da ..
<sebojand> root home
<sebojand> itd
<sebojand> lakse mi je tako
<sebojand> nego ovde :D ne kotam pola stvari ovde
<sebojand> vidim samo delete :D
<sebojand> jednostavanije je tako ako moze :D ako ne
<sebojand> onda cu u winu da uradim to sve da napravim
<sebojand> sta kazes?
<TildaTurn> napravi sad 198 ext4 i 2 gida swap
<TildaTurn> i stavi ubuntuu na taj ext4
<TildaTurn> bez home
<sasa_> pokusaj da izdelis particije iz wina, jednu za swap, jednu za root /, jednu za home, i vidi da li mozes iz tog programa da ih formatiras u ext 4,
<sebojand> nema ext 4
<sebojand> ima samo ext 3
<sebojand> :D
<sebojand> lol
<TildaTurn> stavi ext3
<sasa_> sebojand
<TildaTurn> pa posle ako hoces sa install-cd prebaci u ext4
<TildaTurn> samo da vidi za pocetak
<sebojand> sasa_: molim
<sasa_> pazi, moj brat ima dual bot
<sasa_> win 7 i linux mint
<sasa_> prvo je instalirao win 7 i onda posle nije nikako mogao da instalira mint
<sasa_> mislim da je to problematicno, a zbog cega ne znam
<sasa_> onda smo morali da porusimo win7
<sasa_> pa da prazan disk izdelimo
<sasa_> za win 7 odradili jednu ntfs pariciju
<sasa_> formatirali u ntfs
<sasa_> a drugi deo formatirali u ext4
<sasa_> pa prvo instalirali win 7
<sasa_> pa posle mint
<sebojand> sad cu da vidim sta se desava kad odradim ovo sve
<sasa_> sa xp je bilo lako
<sasa_> a win 7 bukvalno kao da blokira tu mogucnost
<sasa_> da se doda linux posle njega
<sasa_> sa g partedom nikako nismo mogli da odsecemo particiju u live modu
<sasa_> jedino da mozda ovaj program iz win7 odradi posao
<sasa_> toga se tada nisam setio, bas smo se namucili, i tek kad smo  izbrisali win 7 , pa prethodno spremili particije, islo je kako treba
<TildaTurn> zato treba koristiti live-LInux-cd-ove koje sluze za administraciju sistema i za pravljenje particija itd
<sasa_> pokusao i sa ubuntu, i sa xubuntu, open suse live cd-om i nije imalo sanse
<TildaTurn> oni nisu za to
<sasa_> pokusao da pokrenem g parted kao root, i to nije vredelo
<sebojand> eo isto ne vidi nista
<sebojand> samo vidi 500 giga
<sebojand> slobodno
<TildaTurn> :-/
<sebojand> jbt
<sebojand> dok smao imo
<sebojand> 11.10
<sebojand> imo sam win istaliran
<sasa_> uzmi neki drugi live cd, neku drugu distribuciju pa vidi da li se ona ponasa drugacije
<sebojand> i sad ubacim
<sebojand> cd
<sebojand> i on vidi
<sebojand> sve
<sebojand> particiji sve
<sasa_> moguce da je onda greska u ubuntu 12.04, mozda ako si skidao direktno sa sajta, desi se da iso slika ima gresku. ako skidas sa torenta , iso slika bude ok, nema greskaka
<sasa_> gresaka
<nihil_enochian> ljudi jel zna neko sto nece da mi radi 3g internet na ovaj 12.04
<nihil_enochian> probao sam prvo live cd i nece da prepozna
<sasa_> ja nisam uspeo da pokrenem lubuntu na laptopu, na desktopu radi u live modu, ali nisam imao konekciju, imam adsl, telekom,
<sasa_> ako se po jutru dan poznaje,...
<Atlantic777> pa ako je adsl u pitanju, pretpostavljam da imaš ruter i da se kačiš UTP kablom
<Atlantic777> to je neka sitnica verovatno
<sasa_> na desktop ce ici novi xubuntu, samo nisam stigao da skinem sa neta,
<sasa_> danas samo ubuntu i lubuntu
<sasa_> nego frka mi za laptop, ima procesor 800 megaherca, dostupno mi 386 mb rama, tamo mi treba lxde,
<sasa_> a ne bih da radim nadogradnju, vise volim cistu instalaciju,
<sasa_> a nece da se pokrene nikako
<sasa_> a sto je jos interesantnije ni lubuntu 11.04, ni lubuntu 11.10 nisu mogli da pokrenu graficko okruzenje, pa sam morao iz konzole
<sasa_> sa sudo service lxdm start i onda je mogla da se uradi instalacija,
<sasa_> a na 12.04 nista, ne pomaze ni carobni stapic,
<Atlantic777> jesi li probao da isključiš kms?
<Atlantic777> nomodeset?
<sasa_> kako to da uradim?
<Atlantic777> pa u GRUB-u
<sasa_> daj videcu jos jednom da pokrenem disk, narezao par komada, krene boot, i kad dodje skoro do samog kraja, zakuca i kraj
<Atlantic777> nomodeset bi mogao da pomogne
<sasa_> a mint 12 lxde radi kao svajcarski sat, nisam mu nasao nista za azameriti
<sasa_> a interesantnije poterati nesto sto nece da radi,
<sasa_> pa polako sklapati kockice
<TildaTurn> :)
<Atlantic777> ma ti koji „samo što nisu proradili“ su najzanimljiviji :D
<Atlantic777> mada ubuntu nije u toj kategoriji
<sasa_> uvek pogledam sve sto izadje iz mint kuhinje, i sve skockano, i uvek mi bude nekako dosadn0
<sasa_> sve gotovo, nemam nista tu da uradim, i sta cu, lutam i trazim nesto drugo
<Atlantic777> gazda je tu pa ću da dobijem ćušku, ali nema veze :D
<sasa_> a zalim za ubuntu 10.04, ono je bilo naj-naj izdanje
<Atlantic777> probaj arch, gentoo, slack, exherbo... nešto na taj fazon
<Atlantic777> tu nema kraja čačkanju, uvek nešto ne valja :P
<sasa_> znam da to koristis
<sasa_> jel chakra bese malo sredjeniji arch
<TildaTurn> jooj, nemoj Chakru :)
<Atlantic777> chakra beše kompletno sređen arch
<Atlantic777> +1 za „nemoj chakru“
<TildaTurn> :)
<sasa_> ok, prihvatam
<Atlantic777> jesmo li zagazili u offtopic? :D
<sasa_> vidis da je ovde sve mrtvo, ocekivao sam da ce ljudi na se razgalame na forumu, al nista
<sasa_> par sitnica
<Atlantic777> pa nije kao ranijih godina :/
<sasa_> toliko o izlasku nove ubuntu distribujcije
<Atlantic777> to je zato Å¡to nemaju problema :P
<sasa_> upravo zbog toga, ni linux nije sto je bio
<Atlantic777> ma jeste :)
<sasa_> koliko sam se nekad mucio da proradi telekom huawei 1530, bese, tako nekako, sad sve iz momenta
<sasa_> i wireless, ma sve
<sasa_> a kad pomenem ljudima linux,
<sasa_> samo win, win,win i nista drugo
<sasa_> ubedio sam desetak ljudi da instaliraju nesto od linuxa, al sam zato dobio  po nosu od mnogo veceg broja
<sasa_> nece ni pod razno
<sasa_> dodje mi covek, izgubio office 2007
<sasa_> i trazi link gde da skine
<sasa_> ja kazem to kosta 200 eura, probaj open office ili libreoffice
<sasa_> treba mu za neke sitnice,
<sasa_> i nece
<sasa_> samo 2007
<sasa_> nista drugo,
<Atlantic777> ja takvima lepo kažem da ne koristim win već godinama i lepo ih pošaljem u neki servis da ih oderu i to je to
<sasa_> i ja reko" ne kradem programe
<Atlantic777> ako hoćeš za dž kod mene, može, ali iz slobodne kuhinje
<sasa_> to je piraterija
<sasa_> ako hoces ovo moze
<sasa_> i nece
<sasa_>  i ne dobije link za skidanje
<sasa_> a stampa najobicnije racune za vodu
<sasa_> ime prezime, koliko je vode utroseno i cena kostanja
<sasa_> i za to mu treba office 2007.
<sasa_> a to open office ili libre office ne mogu
<nihil_enochian> drugari jel zna neko resenje za ovaj 3g net sto nece da radi,tacnije network manager ga ne prepoznaje
<sasa_> kucaj u konzolu sudo lshw i vidi da li ce  pokazati tvoj modem
<sasa_> ja sam dugo koristio huawei e 1550, sad se setih, bilo je par distribucija na kojima nikako nije radio, nije bio prepoznat u sistemu, nisam nistamogao da uradim
<sasa_> na lubuntu 10.04 nikako nije radio
<nihil_enochian> evo cim se instalira na desktopu odmah cu da vidim
<nihil_enochian> maovaj mojje neki noviji iz VIP
<nihil_enochian> perfektno radi na 11.10
<sasa_> mozda ce trebati neki update sistema,
<sasa_> da li imas net kad radis instalaciju?
<nihil_enochian> ma nemam
<nihil_enochian> sad sam na lap topu sa 11.10
<nihil_enochian> probao sam preko live cd-a,tacnije fleske i nisam mogao da se konektujem
<nihil_enochian> posto sam hteoda uradim upgrade sa fleske,ali to ne moze da se izabere doknisi prikljucen na net
<sasa_> dokle si stigao sa instalacijom
<sasa_> nihil_enochian
<shimmy> pozdrav ljudi
<Beretta021> z
<shimmy> sto je ovde ovolika tisina?
<shimmy> ili se sprema nesto veliko
<shimmy> ili je zamrlo am?
<promis> Zar je ikad ovde bila galama?
<Beretta021> +1
<shimmy> pa nije bilo galame
<shimmy> ali je bilo huh "zvuka"
<shimmy> ?
<shimmy> ugl
<shimmy> ko ima vremena
<promis> kako kad
<shimmy> voleo bi da cujem utiske
<shimmy> sta kazete za precizni?
 * Beretta021 nije probao jos
<shimmy> ja sam uocio neke gotivne ideje
<shimmy> ali kao celina
<shimmy> mi ne odgovara
<promis> Deluje mi gluplje od 11.10
<promis> barem ono Å¡to sam video na kratko u VM
<promis> Baguje mi lančer
<shimmy> meni je gotivan koncept, da menu bar, zavrsi na title bar-u
<shimmy> taj koncept bi voleo da mogu da primenim van unity-ja
<shimmy> nesto sam opsednut iskoristavanjem radne povrsine vec neko duze vreme
<promis> taj global meni je prisutan još od 11.04
<shimmy> da da
<shimmy> sad su izbacili (ne znam iz kojih razloga) i opciju da se instalira za libre office
<shimmy> tj, nije mi jasno zasto to nije primenjivo za svaku aplikaciju
<shimmy> ali dobro
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-27
<nikolja> dobro jutro
<Anpu_> olujicz: jes tu?
<Mile> Da li postoji nesto slicno na ubuntu kao sto je After Effect?
<Mile> ima li nekog zivog?
<maletaski> ima ima
<Mile> koji program da koristim za maskiranje fajla... tj.   .exe fajl ocu da ubacim u sliku i kad pokrene sliku automacki u pozadini da se pokrene taj exe
<maletaski> e to nemam pojma
<bojce> jel to pokušavaš da nekom jadniku tako uvališ virus?
<bojce> teško da će ti neko ovde pomoći sa Windows programima i tim što želiš
<Mile> ma neee
<maletaski> nego?
<Mile> pa pravim neko programce kao slide show pa kao iznenadjenje....
<Mile> ma glupost pade mi na pamet
<nikola> dobro vece ekipa
<nikola> ja sam iz banja luke htio sam da vas pitam da li je okuljanje linux user u nedelju ili sutra to jeste subotu
<nikola> dosao bi iz banja luke malo u posjetu naravno ako primate goste iz rs
<promis> u nedelju je koktel
<nikolam> Jeli, sutra tamo moze da dodju samo oni koji imaju one ekstra ulaznice?
<promis> da
<nikola> ???
<promis> Ja sam bio malo danas
<promis> simpati;no je
<promis> i nije bila velika gužva
<nikola> kakve ulaznice se spominju jel mi trebaju ulaznice i htio sam pitanje jos jedno postaviti, ividim da ubuntu srbija pravi sutra share conference
<nikola> da li je tu ulaz slobodan?
<bojce> vidi, što se tiče sutrašnjeg predavanja na Share conference, nemamo više propusnica
<bojce> ali u ndedelju je sastanak svih Linux zajednica u Sava Centru
<bojce> a tu je ulaz potpuno slobodan
<nikola> a sta je tacno share conference kada je ulaz ogranicen :D
<Mile> GDE?
<promis> idi na sajt share pa vidi
<promis> praktično to su prezentacije od 30min
<promis> jedna za drugom ceo dan
<bojce> znaš kako, organizatori Share konferencije su ograničili broj posetilaca "ubog gužve", sam događaj jeste besplatan, ali se može ući samo sa propusnicom...
<bojce> ma sad su zbog boja predavača skratili na 15 minuta
<nikola> hvala na pojasnjenju ma vidim sirokih ruku pozivaju ljude dobro da sam pitao udavio bi se da sam sutra dosao radi toga
<nikolam> bojce, Iskljucivo Linux u Nedelju?
<nikola> a ne bi mogao uci
<nikolam> nikola, navodno ce naknadno da objave snimke (?)
<nikola> oke, super....jel bio neko od vas u banja luci na debconf-u mozda sam se i upoznao sa nekim
<bojce> nismo mi organizatori u nedelju nego Mint Srbija, pa pitaj njih bolje će ti reći šta je sve pripremljeno za nedelju
<promis> nikolam: pre bih rekao u nedelju samo pivo
<nikolam> hvala bojce , promis
<promis> Jel zna neko da li vlasnički nvidia drajver u 12.04 podržava hibridnu grafiku?
<promis> ubacio sam ga u live sesiju i ostali samo dugmići od desktopa
<nikolam> Tog za Nedelju nema u http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/category/najave/  . Mozda bi bilo lepo da postoji ijavno costupan Kalendar (ICAL, .ics) za fogadjaje koej bi da promovise Ubuntu Srbija na toj stranici
<promis> compiz segmentirao...
<sasa_> ja danas radio upgrade sa lubuntu 11.10 na 12.04 i od svega nije ostala ni prasina, na mom laptopu. a sto je jos gore nisam uspeo daa pokrenem ni live cd ni lubuntu niti xubuntu,
<sasa_> izgleda da ovaj novi kernel nesto zeza
<sasa_> prosao upgrade, ali se novi lubuntu pokrenuo sa starim 3.0.17 kernelom
<sasa_> a na ovom novom 3,2 ne moze da se pokrene
<nikolam> Ne znam moze lli se 11.10 instalirati na Btrfs i dal je to iole stabilno, Ako moze, Btrfs ima snimke stanja / snapshots
<promis> Pokrenuo sam Ubuntu Studio, i za sada sam zadovoljan. Spakovali su ga kako treba
<nikolam> Pa onda se napravi snimak pre unapredjenja
<promis> Videćemo kakav će biti posle instalacije
<nikolam> Kolko se ja oduvek secam, LTS je uvek  bilo "zdravo" staviti na cist root "/"
<sasa_> mislim da btrfs ide od novembra prosle godine, na open suse 12.1 moze valjda, a ubuntu 11.10 nema tu mogucnost,
<nikolam> Ovo ce biti moj 4. LTS koji koristim. Doduse, prvi sam koristio kratko, druge duze.
<nikolam> Starim... :P
<nikolam> hvala sasa_ ja sam cuo uzgredne horore o btrfs al sam ipak razmisljao...
<sasa_> nemoj reci da nista ne koristis osim lts
<promis> meni će biti tek treći
<nikolam> pa.. od 8.04 samo lts u glavnom
<nikolam> pre toga sam skidao modemom ISO za 7.04 i tako.. istorija... :P  ...Koja je pocela kad mi je postom dosao 6.06 :P
<sasa_> ja ne mogu tako, moram da probam svaku verziju, kod mene je jedino 10.04 sa gnom 2 trajao dugo, ostalo , kako izadje dobije sansu da se proba
<promis> i ja sam koristio najviše LTS
<nikolam> Naravno, na LTS dodam i one riznice postepeno, za Ofis noviji, pa FF, pa programe neke i tako
<nikolam> Ima i ZFS u PPA pri instalacji, bas sad istrazujem dal su ga zgotovili i za kernel u novom lts
<sasa_> meni na desktopu xubuntu 11.10, od prvog dana radio kao sat, a nije mi jasno dea li ce ovaj 12.04 biti lts, lubuntu nece , to znam
<nikolam> ubuntu hoce i cak kubuntu vise canonical ne prodaje podrsku z anjega, samo ubuntu
<sasa_> znam  za kubuntu, da je otkazana podrska, bazirace se samo na razvoj unity-a
<nikolam> Ima Zfsonlinux u ppa za Precise/12.04, juhu! :P https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/stable
<sasa_> ja mir dusi svojoj nadjoh na xfce, skoro pa mali gnome
<promis> xubuntu je lts 3god
<sasa_> odlicno,
<nikolam> i ja sam na xfce/xubuntu od .. oduvek :P
<nikolam> e da promis, da.
<sasa_> lepa vest, sacekacu jos malo i ide cista instalacija
<nikolam> Nego sam mislio u poslednje vreme.. od kad sam stavio 8800GT, koji uopste nije los, da krenem malo da saram po desktopima i tako
<sasa_> da li bih  smeo da na laptop hp , sa procesorom amd turion 800 megaherca, i ram 512, od cega 128 odlazi na integrisanu graficku, radeonku, stavim neki distro sa xfce? pokusao ali ram zauzet 90%, pa mnogo ide u swap,
<sasa_> da li je opasno po zdravlje racunara
<promis> sasa_: ja ne bih. samo lxde i ↓
<sasa_> u fazi mirovanja, ram na 50% na xfce, ali kad krenem nesto da radim ide od 250-330, a dostupno mi 369
<promis> sad sam pogledao u VM Xfce 64bit zauzeo 239MB u startu
<sasa_> xfce nije uopste lagan, bar ne u poslednje vreme, na desktopu, 32 bita uzme mi 450 mb rama, doduse imam 3giga pa se ne oseca
<promis> Završih instalaciju. Lubnutu se brže podizao
<acinic> Pozz
<ninjawhite_> večer dobra...
<acinic> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1S/10y/1pryGAqa/dscn3565.jpg
<acinic> Nije dobra
<acinic> Ne mogu da podignem instalirani 12.04
<acinic>  :D
<acinic> Zna neko sta da radim?
<acinic> Obicno dizem i live disk i prvi put sistem sa ro nomodeset
<acinic> Grafika je nvidia
<acinic> Sada to ne radi
<promis> koji drajver?
<promis> ovo na ekranu nema veze sa grafikom, nedostaje root particija
<acinic> Evo na Mint ircu mi rekose da montujem sve particije i da odradim updejt gruba
<acinic> Problem je do gruba
<TdR91> a šta se dešava?
<acinic> Odoh na restart
<acinic> Hvala, ipak
<acinic>  :)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-28
 * nikolja dobar dan! o/
<crax0> jutro
<crax0> ima li zivih
<crax0> neko od staff-a ?
<Mile> ziv
<crax0> :)
<crax0> sta ima
<Mile> sta ce ima nista :)
<crax0> nista x
<ximir> dobar dan :))
<ximir> imam jedno pitanje za admine, ako su u opste tu ?
<Mile> zna li neko program koji moze da zameni After effect?
<ximir> ima li ovde ikoga ??
<Mile> ?
#ubuntu-rs 2012-04-29
 * nikolja dobar dan
<uros1> ddan
<nikolja> http://www.linuxzasve.com/canonical-suraduje-s-valveom-oko-integracije-steam-linux-klijenta-u-ubuntu
<Mile> Atlantic777 si tu?
<Atlantic777> Mile: jesam
<Mile> e znas li za neki program preko koga mogu jedan exe da ubacim u drugi fajl np. sliku i kad korisnik ukljuci sliku iza da radi taj exe?
<Mile> u dobrotvorne svrhe je radi slideShow slika
<Atlantic777> igrom slučaja znam za nbinder
<Atlantic777> ali na pogrešnom mestu pitaš za exe
<Mile> ma dobro nije bitaj fajl ja na primer
<Mile> tnx za info
<Atlantic777> a za linux ni ne znam ovako iz glave nešto, zapravo, na linuxu tako nešto ni ne može da se napravi da radi svugde zbog zaštite, bezbednosti i tako tih stvari :)
<Mile> Atlantic777 zaboravi da te pitam jos nesto jer si tu?
<pocetnik> Molim za pomoc
<pocetnik> U linux-u  nemoze da zapamti putanju kada se napravi precica na desktop?
<pocetnik> Jer kada se podize sistem iz nova dobija se ova poruka
<pocetnik> Cannot open /media/FE70E6AA70E668BB
<Atlantic777> zato Å¡to nisi podesio automount
<Atlantic777> izmeni fajl /etc/fstab
<Atlantic777> to do čega si napravio prečicu je verovatno na nekom drugom hdd-u
<Atlantic777> ako je ntfs particija u pitanju, mislim da još uvek postoji programčić ntfs-config
<pocetnik> ne nije
<pocetnik> druga particija je
<Atlantic777> ništa, samo sredi /etc/fstab
<pocetnik> jeste NTFS
<pocetnik> ali nije drugi disk
<pocetnik> automount ? ne znam kako se podesava
<Atlantic777> rekao sam ti, /etc/fstab možeš ručno da promeniš
<Atlantic777> ili uz pomoć tog programčića koji se zove ntfs-config
<pocetnik> ok
<pocetnik> zar sam Linux to nije mogao?
<Atlantic777> ja ne želim da to uradi tako da mi odgovara
<Atlantic777> ti kada pristupiš particiji on je sam mountuje
<Atlantic777> i ne mountuje particiju sve dok joj ne pristupiš
<Atlantic777> ako nećeš da to bude tako, moraš da mu kažeš koje particije da mountuje pri podizanju sistema
<pocetnik> NTFS Cofiguration Tool - taj program?
<Atlantic777> ja mislim da jeste
<Atlantic777> nemam ntfs particije već dugo, dugo, ali ako me sećanje dobro služi (a verovatno me služi)...
<pocetnik> dobro
<pocetnik> U linux postoji program MountManager?
<pocetnik> Znaci preko njega da podesavam
<pocetnik> Kako mogu da vidim koje aktivne konekcije ?
<pocetnik> Instalirao sam Skype, i sad kako ukljucim slika je naopacka. Kako to da ispravim?
<Mile> Atlantic777 si tu?
<Atlantic777> Mile: kaži
<Atlantic777> nisam tu, ali nema veze
<Mile> znas kad instaliras win pa te pita ime od komp.a i ti napises np. Atlantic-PC
<Mile> e gde se to nalazi na ubuntu
<Mile> ocu ja da napisem ime
<Atlantic777> !hostname
<lubotu3> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Atlantic777> To šta želiš da promeniš se zove hostname i na linuxu i na winu.
<Mile> to brt hvala obojci
<Atlantic777> ovaj... lubotu3 je bot
<uros1> :)
<Atlantic777> a bot = robot
<Mile> ahhahahah
<Atlantic777> nećemo nikome reći za ovo, ne brini ;)
<Mile> :D
<Mile> sve jedno mi je i on pomogao, a kultura mi nalaze da se zahvalim :)
<Atlantic777> zapravo, ja sam mu Å¡apnuo
<Atlantic777> :P
<Mile> !hostname
<lubotu3> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Mile> :D
<kajgz> dobri ljudi, mogu ja da pitam za pomoć ovde? :)
<Mile> moze
<kajgz> e ovako, instalirah juče novi ubuntu
<kajgz> i krenem da skidam kodeke
<kajgz> i skinem sve gstreamere i one restricted fore
<kajgz> i otvorim neki random film i vidim da secka
<kajgz> nešto iščeprkam po netu i pomenu medibuntu i ja lepo enablujem to, ali neće da skine pakete odatle
<kajgz> izbaci mi The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<Mile> da li si probao da film pokrenes iz VLC playera
<Mile> ?
<Mile> imas ga na Ubuntu Software centar
<kajgz> naravno da koristim vlc
<kajgz> sve ostalo je krš :)
<kajgz> i žensko sam :)
<Mile> pa jer secka sa vlc?
<kajgz> pa da
<kajgz> inače, kad smo kod toga, u additional drivers imam ponuđena 2 drajvera - ati proprietery bla bla driver i isti takav samo u zagradi stoji post-release updates
<Mile> a nemas instaliran drajver
<kajgz> prvi jeste aktiviran
<Mile> i da li ti secka samo taj film ili i ostali
<kajgz> to sam prvo uradila
<kajgz> evo sad sam proverila, seckaju i random avi i mkv
<Mile> moguce je da je do kodeka, ali bar ja kad instaliram vlc nikad ne instaliram pored toga i kodeke
<Mile> Atlantic777 imas li ti neko strucno misljenje ? :)
<Mile> Atlantic777
<kajgz> nije meni baš toliko bitno, ne gledam preterano filmove, samo me nervira što ne postoji nijedna distribucija koja nije imala nikakav problem nakon instalacije :(
<kajgz> sem 10.10, on je bio ko sat... i sad mi nedostaje :)
<Mile> ja koristim 10.04  :)
<sasa_> 11.10 radi perfektno
<sasa_> od samog pocetka nista nisam morao da popravljam
<sasa_> a radice i 12.04, za par meseci
<kajgz> to se i nadam... proveravam apdejtove svakih sat vremena :)
<sasa_> kad stigne prvih dvesta megabajta updatea
<kajgz> jedva čekam :)
<sasa_> nece odmah, tamo negde  u drugoj polovini maja
<Atlantic777> kajgz: koji je format? .mkv?
<maletaski> kako meni radi sve :D
<kajgz> i mkv i avi
<maletaski> i to posle nadogradnje
<maletaski> sa 11.10 na 12.04
<Atlantic777> kajgz: avi ne bi trebao da pravi problem, a mkv ume da brljavi
<Atlantic777> kajgz: koju grafičku imaš?
<Atlantic777> i kakav CPU
<maletaski> da mkv obavezno pravi zvrčke
<Atlantic777> i osim vlc-a mplayer radi sasvim fino :)
<maletaski> pogotovo sa slabijim konfiguracijama
<Atlantic777> tu CPU najviše trpi
<Atlantic777> osim ako je nvidia sa vlasničkim drajverima
<kajgz> radeon 3200 hd, AMD AthlonX2 DualCore QL-66 × 2
<Atlantic777> a koja je rezolucija toga šta hoćeš da pustiš?
<Atlantic777> ništa od hardverskog ubrzanja na toj grafičkoj :/
<kajgz> ja bih da mogu sve da puštam,kao i dosad :P
<maletaski> huh
<maletaski> :)
<Atlantic777> e, a nisam čitao od početka
<kajgz> znam, jako se kajem Å¡to nisam uzela nvidiu
<Atlantic777> to je ranije radilo?
<kajgz> htela sam Å¡to pre samo da kupim komp
<Atlantic777> pa dobro, ja nvidiu nikada nisam imao i ne fali mi :P
<kajgz> na 10.10 nikakvih problema
<maletaski> Å¡teta Å¡to nije nvidia
<kajgz> pa kad sam glupa :(
<maletaski> nemoj tako
<Atlantic777> aham, ako je ranije radilo onda verovatno može da radi i sada
<kajgz> a kao super, kupiću nov komp i moći ću da igram skyrim... kako da ne
<Atlantic777> na 3200 nećeš :)
<kajgz> pa ni ne igram
<nikolja> taman kad prebace Steam na Linux
<Atlantic777> nikolja: to pravi betheshda
<kajgz> oblivion jedva na 800x600
<maletaski> zato ja nemrdam od nevidije :D
<nikolja> svejedno.... buduću verziju Sikrima
<Atlantic777> skyrim je zapravo the elders scroll V :P
<kajgz> elder scrolls* :P
<sasa_> maletaski, kakvu nvidiu imas
<Atlantic777> uvek pogrešim -.-
<maletaski> trenutno rabim gtx450
<sasa_> ja cini mi se gt8400 sa 512mb
<maletaski> nije loša
<maletaski> imao sam pre ove 9800 gtx
<kajgz> a to za medibuntu... repositories su otkačeni, sve je u redu, a izbaci mi grešku da ne može da skine jer source nije authenticated?
<sasa_> intel dual core 1.6, 3giga rama, na 32 bita
<maletaski> imenjače nije loša konfiguracija :D
<sasa_> stara , 4-5 godina
<maletaski> kod mene je malko bolja :D
<maletaski> phenom x4 9550
<sasa_> nisam ljubomoran
<maletaski> sa 4 giga rama
<sasa_> samo?
<maletaski> pa i ovo je previše za linux :D
<sasa_> dug pogled u buducnost
<sasa_> sa tom konfiguracijom
<maletaski> da u pitanju je kingston hiperX
<maletaski> na 800Mhz
<maletaski> pa ja mislim da sam miran bar još 4-5 godina
<sasa_> ako samo teras linux, onda  duuuuugoooooooooo
<maletaski> pa normalno
<maletaski> nema kod mene drugo osim lina
<maletaski> u raznim varijantama :D
<maletaski> jedino još uvek nisam probao gentoo i slack
<maletaski> :D
<sasa_> ja pregledao sve od ubuntu family
<sasa_> zadrzao se na xubuntu
<sasa_> na desktopu
<maletaski> pa meni primaran ubuntu
<maletaski> zbog nekih stvari
<maletaski> ali drugi hdd za iživljavanje :D
<maletaski> najduže sam se zadržo na archu
<maletaski> sa gnome 2
<sasa_> meni za izivljavanje virtual-box ose
<maletaski> eh nije to to
<maletaski> :D
<sasa_> gleda
<sasa_> skinuo sam danas archbang, novembar 2011, openbox
<sasa_> poterao bi malo to
<maletaski> aha znam za njega
<maletaski> nije loš
<maletaski> ali čist arch je najbolji
<sasa_> nece biti problem za pocetak? ili da idem na arch
<maletaski> ma teraj samo
<sasa_> hocu i to da pogledam,
<maletaski> čist arch je malo poveći zalogaj
<sasa_> znam
<sasa_>  ne bih bas da se ubijem na pocetku,
<maletaski> čak i meni je bio problem instalacija
<maletaski> dok nisam malo uhodao se
<maletaski> nego aj na #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<maletaski> da ne spamujemo više :D
<nikolja> kakva su vam iskustva sa ATI karticama i grafikom u Linuxu?
<maletaski> ne koristim tako da nemam iskustva
<nikolja> pa ja kad sam kupovao top-lap namerno sam kupio sa nVidia i Intel
<maletaski> aha
<nikolja> pa da vidim je l' se nešto promenilo
<nikolja> pošto sam pre 2 godine kupio laptop
<maletaski> pa koliko je meni poznato još uvek je malte ne isto
<maletaski> mada čini mi se da je sad solidno sa open driverima
<nikolja> znači... još uvek je veliki jaz između nVidia i ATI u Linux svetu
<maletaski> da mislim da jeste
<sweetofserbia_> Dobro veče, kako da na Kubuntuu podesim da mi na panelu budu vidljivi aktivni programi?
<sweetofserbia_> :(
<uros1> nema niko kubuntu...
<sweetofserbia_> A, Ubuntu, isto je ovako i na Ubuntuu?
<uros1> na ubuntu aktivni programi su u levom meniju
<sredoje_> na kubuntu-u imas widget koji ti omogucava da vidis aktivne programe
<sweetofserbia_> <uros1 Isto tako je i na Kubuntuu, mora da postoji način da se to promeni?
<uros1> u Å¡ta npr?
<sweetofserbia_> U normalno, klasično, da bude vidljivo na samom panelu
<uros1> ima neki widget za to pogledaj po widgetima
<sweetofserbia_> Da li znaš kako se naziva?
<uros1> ček
<uros1> task manager widget
<sweetofserbia_> Hvala lepo, ulepšano mi je veče :)
<uros1> :)
<sweetofserbia_> Атлантиц777 Помагај
<sweetofserbia_> Atlantic777  Помоћ молим
<Atlantic777> Å¡ta bi?
<sweetofserbia_> Da bih videla aktivne programe, moram mišem da "stanem" na levi ugao
<Atlantic777> sweetofserbia_: ?
<Atlantic777> dobro...
<Atlantic777> to je normalno
<sweetofserbia_> Pa ne želim tako, hoću normalno da mi bude vidljivo na donjem panelu
<Atlantic777> huh, ljudi pa zar ste svi stigli sa 10.04? :D
<Atlantic777> ovako, to sa donjim panelom više nije moderno, zastarelo je i ne postoji
<Atlantic777> postoji taj levi panel (launcher) i tamo su ti programi
<Atlantic777> i to je tako već par godina
<Atlantic777> e sad, da bi ipak dobila onaj stari izgled sa donjim panelom imaš par opcija...
<sweetofserbia_> Sinoć  sam išla na dopunu 12.04 mislim... :(
<Atlantic777> da instaliraš mate, to je fork starog GNOME-a (gnome 2.32 je to šta juriš, pretpostavljam)
<sweetofserbia_> Imam kde
<Atlantic777> eto, KDE se nije menjao u skorije vreme
<Atlantic777> možeš njega da koristiš
<Atlantic777> dakle, možeš da se igraš sa mate, da instaliraš paket gnome-toolbar (ili tako nešto) pa da pokreneš gnome classic sesiju u login screenu
<sweetofserbia_> Znači sa "Mate" će mi se vratiti u normalu Kubuntu?
<Atlantic777> postoji i cinnamon
<Atlantic777> ček, ti si na kubuntuu skroz?
<Atlantic777> mislio sam da pričamo o ubuntuu
<sweetofserbia_> Pa da
<Atlantic777> kubuntu se valjda nije menjao, a prezirem KDE tako da nemam pojma :D
<Atlantic777> ne znam, zar ne možeš jednostavno taj bar (plasmoid, šta god da je) da premestiš nekako na donju ivicu?
<Atlantic777> vidi da nije zaključan
<sweetofserbia_> SiSad' sam zbunjena skroz
<sweetofserbia_> Ne, ne mogu
<Atlantic777> ovako, mate, gnome-toolbar, to zaboravi, to su fore i fazoni za unity
<Atlantic777> za kubuntu stvarno ne znam
<Atlantic777> možeš li da okačiš negde sliku desktopa?
<sweetofserbia_> Oako ne mogu da pošaljem?
<sweetofserbia_> *Ovako
<Atlantic777> hm, kako?
<Atlantic777> okači na imageshack, dodaj.rs nebitno...
<sasa_> kucaj u browser www.dodaj.rs
<sweetofserbia_> Ti si majstor i stručnjak, ja slušam tebe
<Atlantic777> uh, jel znaš uopšte da napraviš snimak ekrana?
<Atlantic777> izvini, umoran sam
<Atlantic777> pitaj na forumu ili sačekaj da se ovde neko drugi javi
<sasa_> http://www.dodaj.rs/
<Atlantic777> ja ne mogu sada, stvarno :/
<sweetofserbia_> Ok, hvala ti, laku noć i prijatan odmor
<sasa_> sweetofserbia
<sasa_> jesi tu jos uvek
<sweetofserbia_> Jesam
<sweetofserbia_> <sasa_>
<sasa_> hajde da slikas ekran pa da okacis na adresu koju cu ti poslati da vidimo ovde o cemu se radi, pa ce neko moci da pomogne
<sasa_> ok?
<sweetofserbia_> Eo
<sweetofserbia_> +Evo
<sasa_> reci jel gotova slika, pa da idemo dalje
<sweetofserbia_> Jeste
<sasa_> imas iznad link koji sam postavio www.dodaj.rs
<sweetofserbia_> Ok samo da otvorim nalog
<sasa_> ne moras
<sasa_> imas dugme brose
<sasa_> browse
<sasa_> pretraga,
<sasa_> idi na njega i pronadji lokaciju na kojoj je smestena slika u tvom racunaru
<sweetofserbia_> Ok
<sasa_> i uradi upload fajla, odnosno te slike'
<sweetofserbia_> http://www.dodaj.rs/?x/Hu/4mACSQE0/desktop1.png
<sasa_> reci mi nesto, jel ovo nije ovako izgledalo posle instalacije?
<le_bron> Komanda free i conky(kao i Sytem monitor) prikazuju različito, conky i SM da je zauzeće RAMa 450MB a free 1800M http://paste.ubuntu.com/956133/
<le_bron> Ko laže :D
<sweetofserbia_> Ne, instalirala sam Kubuntu 11.10 mislim, sinoć sam išla na apgrejd 12.04, od tada se poremetio...
<sasa_> vidim
<sasa_> uvek idi na cistu instalaciju, bolja je i sigurnija
<sasa_> pogledaj sad na donjem panelu, imas drugu ikonu sleva, one tri tackice
<sweetofserbia_> Da?
<sasa_> klikni na njih i tu imas opciju da promenis prikaz ekrana, pa pokusaj odatle da vratis na nnoramalu
<sasa_> postoji jos jedna mogucnost
<sweetofserbia_> Ok, ali kako da podesim da mi na donjem panelu bude vidljivo sve Å¡to je aktivno?
<sasa_> znas sta se jos tu moze
<sasa_> ranije u kubuntu kad bih nesto pokvario, jednostavno obrisem ceo panel
<sweetofserbia_> Da ne moram kao na Ubuntuu levim klikom miša
<sasa_> i onda ponovo dodam panel po difoltu
<sasa_> onda taj nnovi panel vrati podesavanja koja treba da ima
<sweetofserbia_> Pardon pelaskom miša u  levi gornji ugao da vidim sve što je aktivno
<sasa_> pogledaj cemu sluzi ono dugme u desnom gornjem uglu ispod panela, vidi sta se odatle moze podesiti
<sweetofserbia_> Obrisala  sam donji panel
<sweetofserbia_> I u  pokušaju  da napravim novi panel, u gornjempanelu imam nekoliko ikona sa oznakom "X"
<sasa_> pokusaj da napravis panel u donjem uglu, desno ili levo postoji onaj dodatak za panel
<sasa_> jesi uspela nesto da odradis?
<sweetofserbia_> http://www.dodaj.rs/?44/NP/1CP6R7Aj/desktop3.png
<sweetofserbia_> Ne
<sweetofserbia_> Izbacuje mi "X" ikonice u gornjem  panelu koje  su vidljive
<sasa_> to su ikonice koje si imala u verziji 11.10, a koje novi sistem ne prepoznaje
<sweetofserbia_> Ja ih sada prvi put vidim
<sasa_> cuj, mozes da ih uklonis pa da tu iz menija prevuces ikonice odnosno programe koji su ti potrebni
<sasa_> a mozes da obrises i taj panel pa da onda dodas novi panel
<sweetofserbia_> Ja želim da mi sve što je aktivno bude vidljivo u samom panelu, me mogu da dodam novi panel, izbacuje taj "X" prilikom  pokušaja
<sweetofserbia_> Sada moram da idem u levi gornji ugao mišem ako želim da vidim šta mi je sve aktivno
<sasa_> znam sta hoces, al novi kubuntu verovatno ima drugacije podesen panel, o tome pricam
<sweetofserbia_> Ovo je kao na Ubuntu distribuciji
<sweetofserbia_> Ok, ali kako da promenim to
<sasa_> i prilikom apgrejda doneo je neka nova podesavanja
<sweetofserbia_> Verovatno da može?
<sasa_> zbog toga je nastao problem, ako mmozes da uklonis taj panel i diodas nnovi, taj novi panel ce biti setovan po difoltnim podesavanjima za 12.04
<sasa_> ovakko vuces zaostatke iz 11.10, kojji sene uklapaju u novi sistem
<sweetofserbia_> Donji panel sam uklonila, ostao je dupli koji sam imala gore, da li da i njega uklonim?
<sasa_> ukloni i onda dodaj novi panel
<sweetofserbia_> Obrisan i gornji panel
<sweetofserbia_> Sada  je dodao donji, ali sa čuvenim "X"  ikonicama
<sweetofserbia_> Koje daju obaveštenje: "Ne mogu da učitam vidžet. Ne mogu da nađem zahtevanu komponentu digital-clock"
<sasa_> te nove x ikonice su programi koji senalaze u novoj verziji, 12.04
<sasa_> ali nisu prihvacene  prilikom apgrejda
<sasa_> zbog toga ih vidis kao te crvene iksice
<sasa_> tu bi trebalo da stoji ikonica fajerfoksa, i sta vec sve ima
<sweetofserbia_> A popravka neka kroz terminal bi pomogla?
<sasa_> to ne bih znao, ako apgrejd ne prodje kako treba, onda pomaze samo jedno, nova reinstalacija
<sasa_> i ja sam slomio lubuntu 11.10, prilikom apgrejda,
<sasa_> bar za utehu drugima. desava se
<sasa_> nije proslo kako treba,
<sasa_> i otisao je u istoriju
<sweetofserbia_> Uh, sve iz početka
<sasa_> jos nesto je problem,
<sweetofserbia_> Å ta?
<sasa_> nesto se vidi, a mozda nece raditi nesto sto se u ovom trenutku ne vidi
<sasa_> ko zna da lli je u sistemu sve kako treba
<sasa_> tako da,
<sasa_> ova nova verzija traje dugo, posto je lts
<sasa_>  instaliras iz pocetka i mirna si godinama
<sasa_> i nikad apgrejd
<sweetofserbia_> Učim i pamtim :)
<sasa_> i nikad ne instaliraj odmah novu verziju dok ne stigne prvi set zakrpa za sistem, gde se popravi sve ono sto ne valja
<sasa_> sacekas nekih mesec dana i onda krenes
<sweetofserbia_> Znači da ostavim računar ovako još neko vreme
<sasa_> ako tako mozes da radis na racunaru i ne smeta ti, zasto da ne
<sasa_> u svakom slucaju skini kubuntu sa torenta, tu ne postoji mogucnost da dodje do greske prilikom preuzimanja, iso fajla
<sasa_> narezi i instaliraj, cistu instalaciju,
<sweetofserbia_> Uvek tako preuzimam, hvala lepo na svemu i izvini na maltretiranju :)
<sasa_> i uzivaj u novoj verziji
<sasa_> ma nista, i ja sam ovde maltretirao ljude, kad mi je nesto trebalo, i niko se nije zalio
<sasa_> ne zalim se ni ja
<sweetofserbia_> Postoji li razlika  između instalacije sa diska i instalacije sa usb-a?
<sasa_> ne postoji, al  je jednostavnije sa cd-a, bar meni,
<sweetofserbia_> Hvala još jednom :)
<sasa_> svrati opet nekad
<sasa_> dobru noc
<sweetofserbia_> Hoću,  hvala. takođe dobra i prijatna noć
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-22
<pcetnik> POzz
<dragan99> o/
<alexa> pozdrav!
<alexa> Ujaku sam preko wubi-ja instalirao Ubuntu, ali na srpskom. Bilo je grešaka. Posle instalacije slova nisu prikazana kako valja - svako drugo slovo je nedostajalo. Evo, prijavljujem :)
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-23
<PigOnTheWings> ima li koga? ;d
<Atlantic777> ima
<PigOnTheWings> kako je ;d
<PigOnTheWings> nije neki problem
<PigOnTheWings> ali me nervira
<PigOnTheWings> svaki put kad podignem neki program koji je pokrenut
<PigOnTheWings> on nekako fleshuje
<PigOnTheWings> mozzila npr mi je pokrenuta
<PigOnTheWings> i kliknem na nju
<PigOnTheWings> i otvori mi se
<PigOnTheWings> i kao da fleshne 2 puta :D
<PigOnTheWings> ne znam koliko sam uspeo da ti objasnim ;d
<PigOnTheWings> pogasio sam sve efekte u compizu
<PigOnTheWings> evo sad je dobro
<PigOnTheWings> ;s
<PigOnTheWings> false alarm
<nikolam> zna neko kako lako pretvoriti gomilu linkova u gomilu linkova na nesto drugo? (ako je zajednicki deo putanje koji se menja?
<nikolam> simbolickih
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-24
<pcetnik> Ima li koga?
<StephenS> ima
<Punky> Bu
<Punky> Ziv sam :)
<Punky> Ima li koga?
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-25
<alexa> Zašto ne radi sajt?
<bitlord> odavde sve izgleda normalno, mozda je nesto trenutno bilo (kratko)
<alexa> Izgleda da je trenutno
<alexa> Gde je 13.04?
<alexa> Nema ga ni na com sajtu
<nikolam> Ko bi hteo da prilozi misljenje kod izbora logoa za Apache Open Office: http://survey.openoffice.org/index.php/815178/
<lubotu3> Error: openoffice bug 815178 not found
<alexa> Neće da otvori ubuntu software center, dok sam ulogovan preko normalnog korisnika (non-admin)
<alexa> kada ga pokušam otvoriti preko terminala, prikazuje sledeće:
<alexa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601631/
<Icy_blue> a Å¡ta si pre toga radio?
<Icy_blue> 2013-04-25 18:55:46,196 - root - ERROR - Could not find any typelib for LaunchpadIntegration ← čini se da nedostaje neka biblioteka.
<Icy_blue> probaj sa sudo apt-get update && upgrade
<Icy_blue> možda će rešiti to što nedostaje..
<alexa> Reading state information... Done
<alexa> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Icy_blue> i dalje neće software center?
<alexa> i dalje
<alexa> mora na force quit
<Icy_blue> blah
<alexa> idem na purge
<Icy_blue> pa iznova..
<alexa> time mi briše i xubuntu-desktop
<alexa> :p
<Kostic> Не.
<Kostic> НЕ!
<Kostic> ЧЕКАЈ!
<Kostic> Уради: apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<alexa> već je mrtav
<Icy_blue> ili apt-get -f install
<Icy_blue> nije ti izbacio nikakvo upozorenje kod sudo apt-get update && upgrade ?
<alexa> ne
<alexa> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Icy_blue> čudno skroz
<Icy_blue> a pre toga ništa?
<Icy_blue> nikakav warning?
<Kostic> alexa, уради apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<alexa> zabagovao mi terminal pri instalu soft
<Kostic> ^C
<Kostic> ctrl+c
<alexa> e
<Kostic> па пробај поново.
<alexa> to mi je isto problem
<alexa> neće da radi ctrl+c od upgrade-a
<alexa> ne znam zašto
<Icy_blue> pominje se da ti nedostaju ova dva paketa python-gobject-cairo i gir1.2-launchpad-integration-3.0
<alexa> ali ako me ctrl+c izda
<Icy_blue> ne bi smelo
<alexa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601716/
<Icy_blue> jel ti ostao otvoren software-center?
<alexa> ne
<alexa> sada sam ga otvorio
<alexa> i neće
<Icy_blue> možda je ostao proces..
<Icy_blue> ok, budi strpljiv, rešićemo ;)
<alexa> strpljiv, nego Å¡ta
<Kostic> Остао ти је стари деб пакет у /var/apt/archives
<Icy_blue> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Icy_blue> to da..
<Kostic> уради: apt-get clean; apt-get autoclean; apt-get update; apt-get install --reinstall software-center
<Icy_blue> uh Kostic ti je dao baš da ga očistiš i reinstaliraš
<Icy_blue> isprati i biće ok
<Kostic> Ја то увек радим откако сам прешао на 13.04 пре четири месеца... Многе проблеме сам тако избегао.
<Kostic> И да... Уради autoremove... Шта ће ти пакети које не користиш.
<Icy_blue> tako je
<alexa> joj, imam problema i sa compizom
<alexa> posle update-a on menja neke vrednosti
<Icy_blue> ok, jedno po jedno :)
<alexa> wobby mi se ne uključuje, moram ponovo po restartu da podesim
<alexa> kao da nestanu podešavanja
<alexa> I dalje ne radi
<Kostic> Захеби ефекте и остале компизове скаламерије... То је ионако мртво.
<Kostic> Не очекуј да ће радити.
<Kostic> Застарела технологија на којој нико не ради.
<alexa> ovo i dalje neće
<Kostic> Шта добијеш када укуцаш software-center
<alexa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5601737/
<alexa> ^C
<Kostic> Hahaha... BurnZeZ iz ready to go ALL 9jihad on RMS. :)
<Kostic> Упс... Погрешан прозор. :)
<alexa> kada otkucam ctrl + c, pojavi se samo ^C , ali se akcija ne prekida
<alexa> da li je moguće da se unbindovalo ctrl + c?
<Kostic> Више пута удари CTRL+C
<Kostic> Хм...
<Kostic> Не видим које библиотеке фале... Ако баш желиш графички програм сличан софтверском центру инсталирај lubuntu-software-center
<Kostic> много бржи а сличног дизајна.
<alexa> family urgency
<alexa> back in 5
<Icy_blue> alexa što ne probaš iz synaptica da reinstaliraš software center ?
<promis> softver centar smrdi
<Icy_blue> i pogledaj pod „not installed (residual config) možda tu nešto pravi problem
<Icy_blue> promis: a neko je prosto navikao na isti :)
<Kostic> promis, цео линкус "смрди" ал' шта да се ради...
<Icy_blue> e nemoj tako Kostic
<Kostic> То је чињеница.
<Icy_blue> možda za tebe lično
<Kostic> Да.
<Kostic> То је моје мишљење.
<Kostic> Иначе, трудим се да се не везујем за било који програм емотивно или за било који систем. То је једноставно неразумно... Ионако се системи смењују. Погледај системе који су постојали пре тридесет година. Где су сада?
<Icy_blue> За опуштено ћаскање користите: #ubuntu-rs-offtopic
<alexa> icy_blue, speak for yourself. Ne vezujem se za software center, ali jednostavno neće da radi, a koristim ga za pretragu
<alexa> ima GUI
<alexa> i to je ot
<alexa> sada ću probati iz synaptica
<Kostic> РМС-овци...
<Icy_blue> alexa: pa i rekoh da je neko prosto navikao, u čemu je problem?
<alexa> ni iz synaptica neće
<alexa> elem
<alexa> radi preko admin accounta
<alexa> ili su - alexa
<alexa> sudo software-center
<Icy_blue> hmmmm
<Icy_blue> pa naravno
<alexa> nešto je za non-admin korisnika vezano
<Kostic> alias software-center='gksu software-center'
<Kostic> problem solved.
<alexa> Sorry, user boz is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/software-center' as root on leo.
<Icy_blue> sačekaj
<promis> ti to nisi u sudo gruppi?
<alexa> ne
<alexa> kažem ti
<alexa> jedan je admin
<promis> pa, kako očekuješ onda
<alexa> drugi nalog je non-admin
<Icy_blue> policy kit kao da je zabrljan :/
<alexa> htelo je!
<alexa> samo je trazilo lozinku admina
<promis> šta će non-adminu pristup softver centru?
<alexa> nekada, kad bih usao u soft-center, trazi lozinku admina
<alexa> i radilo je
<alexa> promis, PC mi se po defaultu pali na non-admin usera
<alexa> zbog brata i mame
<alexa> meni admin često ne treba
<alexa> a kad treba
<alexa> terminal
<Icy_blue> osim za software center
<alexa> pa su - alex :D
<alexa> sto se software center-a tiče, radio je
<promis> ti onda pređi u tty pa se loguj kao admin i obavi servis
<alexa> samo je tražio admin lozinku
<Icy_blue> pa software center i tkao neki programi koji zahtevaju sudo bi po defaultu trebali da ga pokreću i pitaju te za šifru
<alexa> a neee
<alexa> ustvari
<alexa> nije trazio lozinku, nego tek kad klikneš na install za neki program, tek tad je tražio
<Icy_blue> pa to
<promis> a možeš i da otvoriš terminal pa da se loguješ kao admin i odradiš servis
<Icy_blue> ili tako
<Icy_blue> mada on bi čovek da namesti da radi kao pre
<promis> tako sam ja radio kad sam bio u non-admin nalogu
<Icy_blue> ne znam, ja samo admin koristim, tj u sudoers gurpi je moj korisnik
<Icy_blue> *grupi
<promis> Kostic: ceo život smrdi
<Kostic> promis, ал' мора да се живи. ;)
<promis> ako baš hoćeš
<alexa> možda uzmem konačno tatin eksterni hard, i dignem iznova :D
<promis> i napraviš sebi opet isti problem..
<pcetnik> Radi nekom skype?
<Kostic> Да.
<pcetnik> U novoj verziji Ubuntu ne radi program skype.
<Kostic> Kaже ко?
<Kostic> 13.04 овде, Скајп ради.
<pcetnik> Nece da se startuje.
<pcetnik> Ima ikona.
<Kostic> Покрени програм из терминала
<pcetnik> Kako ide naredba u terminal?
<Kostic> skype
<Kostic> Иначе: http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2H/ZX/10dvmJ4W/skype.png
<pcetnik> poruka iz treminala "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<Kostic> Дај цео испис.
<Kostic> 64-битни систем?
<pcetnik> 32
<promis> skajp smrdi
<Icy_blue> haha promis :)
<Kostic> nonsense... Велики Мајкрософт га је направио... Да ниси ти онај Луникс корисник можда?
<promis> nije ga majk pravio
<alexa_brb_in5> radi skype
<alexa> Description:	Ubuntu Raring Ringtail (development branch)
<alexa> kako sad sa ovog development da pređem na zvanični?
<Kostic> Чудно... Код мене пише да је "Ubuntu 13.04"...
<Kostic> Јеси ли радио apt-get update; apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Kostic> И наравно, do-release-upgrade ?
<alexa> radio jutros
<alexa> alex@leo:~$ sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<alexa> kako sad?
<alexa> i Å¡ta sad
<Kostic> Чек, чек, чек... cat /etc/lsb-release
<alexa> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu Raring Ringtail (development branch)"
<Kostic> Промениће се... Остави се тога, није важно. ;)
<alexa> Šta mi u mom daljem linux razvitku posle Ubuntu-a predlažete?
<sasa__> alexa, debian, a baci malo pogled i na Open Suse, cisto da vidis kako izgleda i kako se tamo radi
<Icy_blue> nisi izdržao :)
<sasa__> pa nisam ni bio mnogo dosadan icy,
<Icy_blue> alexa: Debian isto kristi apt-get menadžer paketa, tako da ti je možda to za početak najlakše
<Icy_blue> pa onda idi dalje..
<Icy_blue> ma nisi naravno :)
<Icy_blue> znaš da se šalim :)
<sasa__> znam,  Alexa, obavezno pogledaj Open Suse, ima svoj poseban stil, interesantno skroz
<alexa> alias "neki_menadžer_paketa" "apt-get"
<alexa> hehe
<alexa> na kom god distro
<Icy_blue> :D
<Icy_blue> probaj tako da uradiš na Slacku, pitaću te gde je levo :)
<promis> ja se još nisam razvio, i dalje sam na ubuntu
<Icy_blue> promis: ali Å¡ta si ti sve uradio na ubuntuu :)
<sasa__> promis, stvarno, gde si pokupio svo to znanje, samo na ubuntu distibuciji
<sasa__> ?
<promis> da
<alexa> naaah, ipak ostajem na ubuntu
<alexa> strah me
<sasa__> jesi se rastao od ubuntu 10.04, i sta sada imas
<promis> samo o tome se u ostalom i priča na ovom mestu, tako da mi znanje drugog nije bitno
<alexa> slack, samo instaliraš xfce i rokađ
<alexa> *rokaš
<promis> sad koristim 12.04
<promis> ako si mene pitao
<sasa__> jesam, znam da si pisao na forumu da prelazis na xubuntu 12.04 lts, kad istekne podrska
<promis> Ja koristim UbuntuStudio od prvog dana
<promis> pa oni su prešli na XFCE, pa snjima i ja
<alexa> ja na xubuntu od starta
<sasa__> mnogo dobar xfce, covece, ja nisam znao gde cu posle gnome 2, al legao xfce samo tako
<alexa> 4shared, od 350 MB, on mi se ukoči na poslednjem MB
<promis> Praktično koristim od XFCE samo xfwm
<promis> i panel
<promis> ostalo mi je sve GNOME
<promis> mislim, na programe
<promis> tako, da i nisam baš prešao
<promis> tj. i meni je XFCE "legao" samo-tako :D
<sasa__> odnosno, napravio si sistem po svom ukusu, od svega po malo, za svakog po nesto
<promis> Mada, Studio dolazi već tako namešten, ali kao da su mene pitali
<sasa__> dobar xfce, stabilan, ne menja se nikada nista radikalno
<promis> Baguje ponegde, ali jeste u redu
<Icy_blue> i po koja glupost mu ne radi :)
<promis> ali izgleda da ispravljaju te greške
<Icy_blue> kod mene je samo tako bilo zezanja sa keyboard layoutom
<promis> pošto je 4.10 bolji od 4.8
<Icy_blue> jeste, ispeglali su ga
<sasa__> pamtim po dobru xubuntu 11.10 sve je radilo kao sat, doduse naleglo posle tri meseca
<promis> pa i kod mene, nema više problema sa xkb luginom
<Icy_blue> kod mene samo zeza ona tačka, ali do tastature je
<alexa> ne razumem samo, kako to misliš programe za GNOME ili XFCE?
<alexa> što se tastature tiče, i kod mene xfce ne radi
<Icy_blue> ma radi kod mene, xkb je malo zezao ali se sredilo
<sasa__> na debianu xfce, radi keyboard layout
<promis> alexa: Podrazumevani programi iz DE
<sasa__> xfburn, abiword, gnumeric, parole i sl
<promis> sasa__: xkb-plugin zeza, ne pamti rasporede stalno vraća na default itd
<alexa> ok
<alexa> samo su lakšši
<sasa__> desi se ponekada i kod mene isto, ali da se trpeti promis
<sasa__> alexa, upravo to samo laksi programi, zarad manje potrosnje resursa
<promis> ja nisam mogao više pa sam ga "hardkodovao"
<Icy_blue> i ja isto
<Icy_blue> i od tada je sve ok sa xkb
<promis> Ali, na 4.10 to sve radi kao podmazano
<alexa> podeli to sa mnom
<Icy_blue> koje?
<alexa> pođto kod mene ne pamti
<Icy_blue> ček
<promis> xkb-plugin
<Icy_blue> http://ivaaivaa.wordpress.com/2013/01/30/xfce4-xkb-plugin-3/
<Icy_blue> uglavnom da znaš da je problem sa Alt+Shift varijantom za menjanje
<Icy_blue> ali zato Left_Win pamti i bez dodatnog čačkanja :)
<alexa> "Naravno, krenula sam u potragu po internetu. "
<Icy_blue> pda, nego kako :)
<alexa> linuxovka ženskog pola?
<Icy_blue> ne nego linuxovka muškog pola :p
<Icy_blue> sam si sebe zbunio :)
<alexa> hoću da kažem da su uglavnom muškarci zagriženi, što se tehnike tiče
<alexa> žene gledaju tašne i cipele
<Icy_blue> eto, razbijam predrasude :)
<alexa> stereotip
<Icy_blue> gledam i ja i kodiram :D
<Icy_blue> i mažem nokte :)
<Icy_blue> i kodiram i otvaram kućište sa namazanim noktima :)
<alexa> e, da, ja nisam imao problem sa ovim pluginom
<alexa> nego sa keyboard shortcuts
<alexa> njih meni ne pamti
<Icy_blue> u panelu?
<alexa> ja sam jednom ujaku namazao nokte dok je spavao :)
<alexa> kako to misliš u panelu?
<Icy_blue> pa gde ti ne pamti shortcuts?
<alexa> settings manager - keyboard - application shortcuts
<Icy_blue> to ti ne pamti???
<alexa> lažem
<alexa> pamti, ali ne radi
<Icy_blue> hm, kako?
<alexa> ponovo lažem, sad je otvorilo 10 app findera
<alexa> ali posle 15 sekundi
<Icy_blue> :D
<Icy_blue> pa dobro, odziv
<Icy_blue> živi se sa time :)
<promis> meni thunar otvara pola sata
<alexa> sada probavam svoju staru shortcut
<alexa> ako radi, biću izlogovan (killall -u boz)
<promis> ali srećom ne koristim ga
<alexa> ako ne radi, pomagajte!
<Icy_blue> e promis meni se to povremeno dešava
<Icy_blue> ali što kažeš, thunar otvorim jednom u nekad :)
<promis> ja samo greškom
<alexa> radi
<promis> pošto koristim Nautilus
<promis> Nautilus radi bolje nego na gnome ;)
<Icy_blue> eh pa da..
<Icy_blue> meni thunar dobro dođe sa ssh
<Icy_blue> *za
<Icy_blue> mada ni tu ne tako često
<alexa> ako neka igra pod wine-om posle upgrade-a na 13.04 secka, odnosno slabije ide, do čeka li je to?
<promis> do čega nije
<Icy_blue> :)
<alexa> ako je grafika, možda opengl?
<Flaunt_> lepo ne igraš igrice i rešen problem :P
<alexa> pitam zbog brata, Flaunt_
<Icy_blue> odmoriš malo, prošetaš napolje :D
<alexa> ljudi, hajde malo bez predrasuda
<Icy_blue> ok, idi sa bratom u Å¡etnju :)
<promis> ma ko još fura wine za igre
<alexa> bar ne mažem nokte :p
<alexa> brat igra CS i WoW
<Icy_blue> kod mene radi alexa :p
<promis> cs imaš za linuks
<alexa> radilo do pre upgrade-a
<Flaunt_> šta ima loše u mazanju noktiju ?
<promis> radi odlično
<Icy_blue> čak se i lakše igraju igrice ;)
<alexa> Å¡ta umesto wine-a?
<promis> mazanje noktiju umesto wine?
<Icy_blue> :)
<alexa> može
<alexa> i daću mom bratu neku kintu da ode u šoping, da nađe neku suknjicu.
<promis> neka pazari CS za linux i rešio si problem
<alexa> on hoće 1.6
<alexa> a toga nema
<promis> kad smo već kod toga, mogao big da odigram koju map
<promis> 1.6 ima
<promis> ja imam
<promis> tako da ima
<promis> evo, saću da baš da ti nađem
<promis> Ima sva tri CS - CS 1.6, CS CZ i CS S
<alexa> ne mogu ovime da se bakćem, neka mu secka :)
<alexa> ako hoće da se pomuči, lepo bi bilo
<alexa> ali baš dobro secka :)
<promis> Buy Counter-Strike: Condition Zero
<promis> Includes 2 items: Counter-Strike, Counter-Strike: Condition Zero
<promis> 7,99€
<promis> To ti je CS CZ i CS 1.6
<promis> Ostalo je još samo CS GO da se portuje
<alexa> zna li neko za dobar highlighter za firefox?
<alexa> kako da remapujem tastaturu?
<TildaTurn> alexa, vidi ovo, mozda pomogne > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=188761
<alexa> draga Tilda, čitam
<Atlantic777> draga :)
<Atlantic777> alexa: drug Tilda je muško. :D
<alexa> joj, kako u key <AB01> {   [ any,any,     leftsinglequotemark, guillemotright   ]   }; // z da se snađem?
<alexa> plače mi se koliko je komplikovano
<alexa> konkretno, ho
<alexa> konkretno, hoću da namestim da mi umesto “ (alt gr + D) bude ”
<alexa> samo toliko
<alexa> kako to da nađem?
<alexa> Atlantic777, ne snalazim se nikako
<alexa> a treba mi
<alexa> da ne bih stalno kucao na sledeći način (ctrl + shift + u, zatim pustim U, a ctrl i shift i dalje drzim, zatim ukucam 201d i na kraju sve pustim)
<alexa> ispadne ”
<Atlantic777> izvini, sada stvarno ne mogu
<Atlantic777> pogledaćemo
<alexa> одох
<alexa> стварно сам убијен у појам
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-26
<alexa> сат времена не могу тако једноставну ствар да нађем. страшно
<alexa> нађем ја где треба да се мења, али ми није јасно даље, у самом фајлу шта треба да се измени
<alexa> лаку ноћ
<alexa> ¨¨http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-premestanje-simbola-na-tastaturi-remap
<alexa> help :D
<alexa> može li neko (ko ovo nije menjao), da mi da svoj /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/rs
<alexa> neđto sam pogrešno promenio
<profiler1982> zna li ko kako da namestim neki drugi window manager u unit 2d da mi bude umesto metacity po def
<profiler1982> da ne moram da kucam stalno npr gala--replace
<Kostic> alexa, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604742/
<pcetnik> Pozdrav svima! :)
<dragan99> al su ga napravili ovaj 13.04 :( Svaka verzija sve gora i gora
<dragan99> uradio upgrade nista ne valja, nigde Unity, samo beo ekran i tri ikonice na desktopu
<dragan99> niit je na 12.10 nesto bilo karabudjeno a upgrade je radio preko 3 sata, fajlove dovukao nabrzaka (brza konekcija) a posle muljanje i na kraju klinac
<dragan99> pre neki dan win8 sam naterao da se sam opravi, muljao dva sata i podigao se kako treba, izem ti upgrade Ubuntua
<dragan99> nema tu leba dok se prvo ne sastavi sa grafikom, dok ne bude da se uvek podigne imao neimao drajvere za graficku
<dragan99> i sad treba svakih 9 meseci ponavljati istu pricu dok se ne pojavi LTS
<dragan99> u zivotu sam win reinstalirao 3-4 puta a ovo ne zna se broj
<dragan99> ludosti, posto mi nije uspeo upgrade uradim cistu instalaciju 13.04, sve lepo instalira ali nigde Unity, samo prazan ekran i tri ikone na njemu
<nikolam> dragan99, pa.. ne znam sta da ti kazem, prvo sta ce ti uopste unity? probaj xfce / xubuntu
<nikolam> xubuntu-desktop
<dragan99> au al su ga odradili, cak ni kod logovanja nema izbor
<nikolam> ne znam, ja sam vrlo skeptican prema ubuntu od kad je startovao unity. To te brate spijunira i salje Amazonu tvoje pretrage. Sta reci dalje
<nikolam> al zato xubuntu nema te probleme
<dragan99> hvala ali jedan xfce imam ne treba mi vise, hteo sam Unity a u stavri da nabacim gnome-shell
<sasa_> +1 nikolam
<dragan99> tj. najnoviji gnome
<nikolam> Inace, ako instaliras na Btrfs fajl sistem (moze se unaprediti na zivo sa ext4) onda on snima "snimke stanja" (snapshots) svaki put kad se unapredjuje, pa se uz pomoc nekih komandi covek vratiti na stanje pre unapredjenja.
<dragan99> ovo se nij einstaliralo kako treba, grdno su nesto zajebali
<nikolam> to su ugradili u proces unapredjenja i dodavanja paketa
<dragan99> stavio sam mu fglrx i xorg.conf mora bi da potera unity
<dragan99> ono prijavljuje test drajvere :D uzas
<nikolam> Pazi, ja sam prelazio sa 10.04 LTS na 12.04 I to brat enije radilo kako treba. Jeste, imao sam gomilu paketa raznoraznih, ali sveza instalacija dugorocna je zakon.
<nikolam> zavisi koja ti je grafika, moras d apogledas koje su podrzane na ati/amd vikiju, jer je amd bas skoro "odsecao" podrsku u najnovijim drajverima cak i za 4870 za novija linuks jezgra itd
<dragan99> pa upravo sam odradio frisku instalaciju, upgrade nije uspeo
<dragan99> znam napamet oko grficke HD6700
<nikolam> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware
<dragan99> kompajlirao sam to dok su dozvoljavali
<dragan99> onda su u 12.10 oni dali drajvere a sad istio fglrx ima u repozitorijumu
<nikolam> Ovo deluje da trazi tumacenje: "Note that RadeonHD 6xx0 chips will need kernel 2.6.38 for open-source mode-setting, xf86-video-ati/radeon 6.14.0 for 2D acceleration (EXA/Xv), and Mesa 7.11 for 3D acceleration. "
<nikolam> Sad da li to znaci da je sa novijim od toga podrzano, mislim da jeste al proveri.
<nikolam> Snini podrsku (drivers) sa amd stranice pa namesti.
<dragan99> njima instaler ne radi kako treba jer ispada d anij enabacio sve da bi s epoterao Unity a nema ni izbora za klasicni gnome kod logovanja
<nikolam> AMD ima zatvorenu podrsku koja se brzo povlaci, kako idu izdanja linuks jezgra. S druge strane podrska za AMD/Ati grafiku u otvorenom kodu je jaca ali to vazi samo za ekstra bajate karte
<nikolam> dragan99, mora da ima fora da se natera da reinstalira.
<nikolam> jesi probao da kukas na zvanicnom kanalu za podrsku da ti unapredjenje nije proslo kako treba?
<dragan99> covece jel ti to mene zezas pa ja teram drugi distro sa 3.8.8 kernelom i xorg-edgers drajverima
<nikolam> http://askubuntu.com/questions/95458/how-do-i-reinstall-unity
<dragan99> drajveri z agraficku rade inace ne bi mogao d ateram 1680x1050
<nikolam> dragan99, koliko ja razumem, moras da instaliras binarne ati/amd drajvere da bi ti grafika lepo radila.
<dragan99> fglex su AMD drajveri koje oni spremi za Ubuntu
<dragan99> sto se tice Unity sa link kakav ppa, ovo je stable 13.04 sta ce mu ppa
<nikolam> po mom nekom ranijem iskustvu, uz ubuntu je ranije uvek stizao neki bajati fglrx
<dragan99> *fglrx
<dragan99> kaklo bajati kad u cosku prikaze da su testing drajveri
<nikolam> da to neko bajato uputstvo
<nikolam> al ovo mi deluje sveze (kill unity :) :) http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity
<nikolam> dragan99, ne znam bratac, znam samo da sam ja u vreme kad sam gurao amd grafiku lepo prolazio instalacijom sa amd sajta
<dragan99> to je prolazilo do 12.10
<dragan99> veruj mi
<nikolam> a sta sad kao ne bi islo??
<nikolam> ovo valjda stavlje gnom: http://linuxlibrary.org/install-gnome-3-8-ubuntu-12-10-13-04/
<nikolam> "Ubuntu Gnome is now recognized as an official Ubuntu flavor with 13.04 being the first formal release"
<dragan99> vece gluposti nisam video u zivotu, uradim upgrade na 13.04 ne radi, uradimcist  install ne radi, podignem live13.04 uradim install i radi
<TildaTurn> :)
<Atlantic777> dragan99: imao sam takav problem pre nedelju dana sa 12.04
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-27
<dragan99> znaci vec vidjeno
<Atlantic777> moguće da je bilo do piva ili cd-a, ali live pa install je upalilo :)
<nikolam> hm, prijavljujete vi ljudi greske? ovo je ozbiljan propust sa instalacijom koja radi samo ako se podigne kao LiveCD pa onda.
<nikolam> guess , ,treba da budem kuci/budan oko 2 ujutru da uhvatim dijalog :P
<dragan99> evo 13.04 recovery mod fcsk ne radi, hojla, juce jedva instalira, skidao vise puta i pravio boot USB, instalacija prosla samo kad udjem i live mod i iz njega radim install
<dragan99> pre 10 minuta ocitio sam masinu, upalio i 13.04 zabode
<dragan99> al su ga napravili, dignem KDE 4.10.2 sa 4.8.8 kernelom i to radi pa sve prsti
<nikolam> jesi
<nikolam> proveris sa md5 sta sis skinuo, ne moras vise puta da skidas
<nikolam> znaci zamznuo se racunar, kada si na cistu particiju instalirao 13.04 preko podignutog sa zivog diska?
<nikolam> pa koristi ono sto ti radi, ne znam sto bi se mucio sa unity ako ti ne radi
<Kostic> dragan99, oпет си ишао у будућност? Дедер, дај изворни од тог 4.8.8 кернела... :)
<dragan99> hojla 13.04 softwer centar puca, lepo :( Opet ista boljka jo sod 12.04 malo malo nesto pukn epa izlazi poruka da on to prosledi Canonicalu...
<dragan99> defimitivno jedan nezavrsen distro, od ovog treba bezati
<dragan99> da teram xfce to mi se bas ne radi na masini sa 8GB rama i CPU sa 6 jezgra, smesno
<dragan99> win7 kod cerke radi na 2GB RAM-a i AMD sa dva jezgra jedan od prvih, radi pa prsti i dize se brze nego bilo koji linux koji imam
<dragan99> necu vise da mu nalazm falinke, najverovatnije ce da leti, mozda ponovo kad bud ebilo neko LTS izdanje, neupotrbljiv i nestabilan OS
<nikolam> dragan99, jesi ti testirao memoriju na tom racunaru par sati?
<nikolam> moras da proveris jesi li stavio drajvere za graficku kako treba
<nikolam> i bilo bi dobro na pastebin.com da postavis lshw i lspci
<nikolam> Inace ako hoces najozbiljnije, ja koristim xubuntu sa xfce od 2006 naovamo i nisam se mrdnuo
<nikolam> a dadoh li ti juce precicu kako da uklonis unity i da stavis ako hoces gnome 3
<nikolam> takodje, prvo sto stavim na racunar sa tim "softver centrom" jeste aptitude i synaptic
<nikolam> synaptic radi, softver centar u glavnom ne mirisem
<nikolam> ja savetujem da stavis lepo xubuntu desktop i onda vidis da li zelis da dodas i GNOME i KDE itd.
<nikolam> Al prvo proveri da li ti je racunar ispravan i trebalo bi da za tu graficku karticu instaliras drajver sa ati.amd.com
<nikolam> Ja sam u stvari da budem iskren uvek trosio LTS.
<nikolam> naravno da je upotrebljiv i stabilan, samo je mnogo razlicitih korisnika. Inace to je Distribucija, sastoji se od Jezgra OS+programa.
<nikolam> pogledas na distrowatch.com i ostanes zblajznut koliko izbora imas. Ovaj svet je demokratsko mesto, nije za single-minded Windows :P
<dragan99> nikolam: nisam jer je masina kupljena prosle godine a ostali distroi rade bez problema, win7, win8, Netrunner KDE, Mint 14 KDE, Debian wheezy KDE, Cinnamon, Mate itd...
<dragan99> synaptic prvo stavljam pa gdebi
<nikolam> dragan99, ti ionako neces Unity, jel tako
<nikolam> stavi lepo xubuntu, pa kad se podigne, rokni synaptic i GNOME i KDE i voila
<brok> kakvi su utisci 13.10?
<brok> juče ga probah na Vboxu
<brok> po meni ništa naručito novo
<nikolam> dragan se zali da ga zeza
<brok> a to uvek 'oće prvih mesec dana
<brok> po tome je Ubuntu jako poznat
<brok> a posle se sve sredi
<nikolam> brok, on hoce ionako gnome. ti si na unity?
<brok> probao sam Unity ali koristim Gnome
<nikolam> ja ionako drzim najcesce LTS
<brok> na 12.04
<dragan99> sto da stavljam imam 3 picnuta KDE tako da mi je to dosta, apsurdno je terati na grafickoj HD6700, 8GB RAM-a i AMD Buldozeru six core tako lagan distro
<brok> isto i ja
<dragan99> to je za slabe masine
<brok> ali nije mi Ubuntu primarni OS
<nikolam> nista nije apsurdno ako lepo radi
<dragan99> Apsurdno je jer nije za azdaje a imam KDE koji savrseno radi
<brok> dragan99 ti Buldožeri su najgori CPU od svih multicore CPU-a
<nikolam> sta ti je bitno, da nesto lepo radi ili da se osecas lagano? za lagani osecaj, preporucujem cerealije :P
<nikolam> i xubuntu+gnome itd
<brok> to nije samo moj sud već 99% njih tako kažu
<dragan99> Ubuntu stavljam iz navike i da vidim dokle su stigli na unistavanju tog distroa :D
<nikolam> Inace AMD ima foru da pakuje 2CPU jezgra u celinu, i onda dele jedan FPU, znaci sa 6 jezgara, imas 3 FPU
<nikolam> dragan99, ako mene pitas, poceli su kad je Unity poceo da salje licne podatke na Amazon...
<nikolam> a nesto pre toga sa katalogom IP adresa i automatskim vezivanjem na Ubuntu one
<brok> i ne može da se poredi recimno sa Intelom i3
<dragan99> kako god AMD radi i uvek sam imao AMD procesore, uvek sam ih gazio sa Boinc-seti gde sva jezgra rade
<nikolam> brok, da budemo realni, uvek su konkurentni za slicnu cenu a intel je najcesce uvek skuplji bez neke potrebe
<brok> zna li neko kako glasi kanal Arč Srbija
<nikolam> uh, nemam pojma, jesi im nasao stranicu zajednice?
<brok> ma Ok, svako ima neko svoje mišljenje
<brok> jesam i registrovao sam se
<nikolam> Zavisi sve od upotrebe.
<brok> ali ne mogu da nađem
<brok> ma da, ima predosti i ovaj i onaj
<brok> uglavnom tamo 2003 sam jako lepo vozio AMD Durona
<brok> magarac od procesora
<dragan99> to je meni najmerodavnije, ako procesor izdrzi 3 dana na 100% s aBoinc-seti onda je dobar, inace reklamacija i vracam CPU
<brok> ali ako uporediš Buldodžer sa i7 sa 4 cora
<brok> Å¡ta bi pre uzeo
<nikolam> a ja sam lepo 2007 pazario amdx2 jer je imao AMD-V instrukcije a Intel nije za tu cenu
<brok> ja bih uzeo Intela
<nikolam> dragan99, moras da istestiras memoriju pre podizanja sistema takodje
<nikolam> inace, zar BOINC/Seti ne koristi u danasnje vreme i GPU, graficke?
<dragan99> hladnja mora redovno da se cisti a planiram da uzmem neki jaci kuler jer dolazi leto i da stavim kulere za hladjenje diskova
<nikolam> Ja bih isto uzeo intela ali iz drugih razloga, zbog EPT instrukcija
<nikolam> dragan99, nadase se da ces ti biti taj koji ce da podeli slavu nalazenja prvog vanzemaljskog signala? :P
<Kostic> Булдожери су с**ње... Интел је интел.
<dragan99> Boinc/seti koristi GPU ako ima to ali u linuxu je slab sa tim stvarima, u win mozes da amu stavis da pored CPU koristi i GPU
<nikolam> dragan99, sta bre slab sta pricas
<nikolam> OpenCL ima i to je to
<nikolam> nisi citao valjda kako se podesava ili nesto.
<dragan99> kolike godinine i nista
<nikolam> dragan99, pa znas sta, kad bi mravi pokusavali da pronadju svetionik, opasno bi se namucili
<nikolam> :
<nikolam> )
<dragan99> moz da karabudjis sa CLI ali to nije to, imao sam i CLI davno u win, GUI i sve se lepo vidi
<dragan99> u win moze screensaver od Boin/seti ili jos koji projekt radi ali u lin to ne moze
<nikolam> pa znas kako, moze ako mu zadas koji skrin sevejer da koristi .
<nikolam> koju komandu i onda on to pokrene.
<dragan99> ima tu i medicinske projekte-analize, matematick eanalize
<nikolam> tako da moze al nisi namestio :P
<nikolam> mislis specijalizovani softver? koji je napravljen samo za jednu platformu?
<nikolam> a mislis na boinc
<dragan99> ne znam za to da moze, trazio sam na njivom glavnom sajtu na forumu pise ne
<nikolam> sta pise ne.
<dragan99> Boinc je podloga pod kojom su razni projekti jedan od njih je seti
<nikolam> znm to, koristio na linuksu i...
<dragan99> pise da ne moze screensaver
<nikolam> i ja sam pre dosta vrteo Seti
<nikolam> pa ja kazem, ako kao skrin sejver pokrenes skriptu, koja pokrene proces da radi onda je to to.
<nikolam> sve u svemu, nije vezano za samo ubuntu
<dragan99> ako moze kako ide jer treba da menja screensaver prema projektu koji trenutno radi, projekti se kod mene smenjuju na 45 minuta
<nikolam> a sto se smenjuju. ja sam obicno vrteo samo jedan na jednoj masini u smislu tipa zadatka
<nikolam> zar to sam boinc ne treba da resi.
<nikolam> i da poziva sta mu treba
<nikolam> sve u svemu, ja sam to pustao da radi kad nisam kraj racunara
<dragan99> zato sto vrtim 6 projekta, jedan je seti koji ima najvecu kovotu vremen i onda ostali
<nikolam> rucno. Jesam nekad namestao vremenski al to je bilo davno
<nikolam> i ni kad sam na vindovsu bio, nisam voleo taj skrin sejver.
<nikolam> pa je to mozda odgovor, ljude nervira jer je skrin sejver racunanje za pocetnike
<dragan99> Trebao bi da nij eproblem oko dozvola za prsistupanje da bi se to odradjivalo i zato nema na linuxu
<nikolam> pa nece ni da prave
<nikolam> moz ti napravis? :P
<nikolam> ma nije zato. samo je zato jer ljude bas briga za to
<nikolam> Skrin sejver resenje gadja siroku lamersku populaciju koja nista ne zna o racunarima
<nikolam> a na linuksu vecina ima mozga da mrzi to resenje :P
<dragan99> ja pojma nemam niti me vise ista zanima osim kliktanja misem :)
<nikolam> eto sta ces onda :P
<dragan99> ocu da budem glupi user i da kad mi nesto zatreba op nadjm program, odradim i zdarvi djaci :D
<nikolam> onda moras da pokrenes projekat na freelencer da to neko napravi specijalno za tebe, za 15 dolara :P
<nikolam> pa da, eto tome sluzi synaptic
<nikolam> dovoljno su nas bogate riznice programa na ubuntu ucinile trutovime :)
<dragan99> ih, em im doniram vreme moje masine i jos da dajem 15$, nemam ja te pare, sad mi samo za lekove tzv participaciju treba preko 40€ pa onda trakice za secer 25€
<dragan99> zato i volim synaptic, lepo nadjes na osnovu jedne reci, vidis ako ima gui kako izgleda, procitas cemu sluzi
<nikolam> pa da. softver centar je za lamere. ide se ka tome. kapiras sta mislim :)
<nikolam> "sta masa zna sta unity salje na amazon kad kucka u lokalu"..
<dragan99> to je posebna prica Amazon grrr
<dragan99> kao moze da se iskljuci, moze ali dok god ne mogu da maknem zavisnosti a da mi e unisti distro to je bezveze
<nikolam> ajde dragan99 da se javis kad stavis xubuntu i natovaris GNOME, KDE, sta vec volis :P
<dragan99> kao i onaj zeitegeist, nem adzabe zlokoban fil pod tim nazivom
<nikolam> samo da znas, da sam ja pronasao jednom neispravan RAM modul posle testiranja od 5.5 sati.
<nikolam> prva 3 sata je radio "sasvim ok"...
<dragan99> gnome i KDE ne mesam je se bas ne vole mnogo, kombinavij aKDE a malo gnome ide ali gnome pa malo KDE programa je vec problematicno
<nikolam> dobro dragan99 zns sta ti je ciniti :P
<dragan99> to mi je luksuz da mi je masina toliko van upotrebe, stalno je upaljena i na UPS-u od koji je preko 1KW
<nikolam> moz da stavis i biciklju na alternator, to je jos zdravije :P
<dragan99> Dok sam radio pravilo je bilo da se masine ne gase, ne ove gluposti od PC nego masincuge, samo ide u hladan but i tako stoji, sve je pod naponom u rezervnim napajanje prkeo baterija i agregata
<nikolam> dragan99, pa tako radi i danas. :D samo sto nama zavrsavaju posO i ove masinice
<dragan99> imao sam biciklo sobno, nazulja dupe a i morao sam da ga vratim
<dragan99> sad je to vec uznapredovalo po procesrskoj snazi...
<dragan99> idem da rucam :)
<nikolam> poz
<ubuntu__> kako da pokrenem flash plugin u firefox?
<nikolam> ubuntu__, ima instaler paket, koji ga dovuce i instalira za sve korisnike na sistemu
<nikolam> stavi synaptic
<nikolam> pa u njemu nadji flash   installer, kako se vec zove
<rasha666> Zdravo, potrebna mi je pomoc. Upgrade-ovao sam sa 12.10 na 13.04 i pocelo je da pravi probleme sa wirelessom. Jedva se prikljuci na ruter, a kad se prikljuci traje veza manje od minut
<MIlan-86> cao svima
<Atlantic777> poz
<MIlan-86> jel ste probali 13.04?
<Flaunt_> probali
<Flaunt_> neki i koriste
<MIlan-86> i? kakvi su utisci? ja se vratio na 12.10, bagovao mi je 13.04, nekad nije hteo ni da se butuje
<Flaunt_> meni ok radi
<MIlan-86> izgleda da ima neki gadan problema sa nvidijinim kartticama iz serije 600
<Atlantic777> meni radi jako dobro
<Atlantic777> ja sam prezadovoljan, koristim ga već mesecima
<Flaunt_> i ja ga koristim mesecima
<Flaunt_> sem onog bug-a sa skype-om i chrome-om ništa drugo nije prvilo problem
<Flaunt_> ali i za to postoji rešenje
<Flaunt_> tako da je sada sve ok
<Flaunt_> :)
<Atlantic777> meni skype radi kako treba
<Atlantic777> a i chromium mi nije brljavio
<Atlantic777> mada nije da ih koristim svaki dan
<MIlan-86> http://s16.postimg.org/jw5qdtd85/DSC_0197.jpg
<MIlan-86> evo kad nece da butuje
<MIlan-86> slikao sam ekran danas
<Atlantic777> imao sam problema sa wicd još davno davno, ali to sam uspeo da sredim, prijavio bug i fix i gotovo
<Atlantic777> MIlan-86: jesi li probao sa nomodeset i tako tim zezalicama?
<MIlan-86> da, odmah posle toga sam usao sa nomodeset
<MIlan-86> nekad nece da se butuje ni sa opensource ni sa vlasnickim drajverom, nema pravila
<Atlantic777> uvek ima pravila :)
<MIlan-86> ne znam koji mu je djavo, a kad se butuje, sve je ok, sem skajpa
<MIlan-86> skype nece ni da makne sa vlasnickim drajverom
<MIlan-86> jel zna neko kako se prave deb pakete od nvidijinog run installer-a? posto u repozitorijumu za ubuntu 12.10 nema stabilna verzija 310 drajvera
<MIlan-86> skinuo bih sa nvidijinog sajta
<Atlantic777> zašto bi pravio deb uopšte?
<MIlan-86> jel podrzava instalacija preko run fajla DKMS uopste? da ne bih morao svaki put da reinstlairam drajver posle update-a kernela
<Atlantic777> mislim da ne bi trebalo da bude problema
<MIlan-86> znam da kod atija/amd-a run installer ne podrzava dkms
<Atlantic777> tu ti .deb svakako neće pomoći
<MIlan-86> nasao sam neku nvidijinu zvanicnu dokimentaciju, podrzava ipak run installer dkms sto je odlicno :)
#ubuntu-rs 2013-04-28
<uros__> ima li neki hardveras na kanalu za mali sladak poslic
<uros1> Ima li neki hardveraš za mali poslić u Beogradu?
<ubuntu__> Ima koga?
<ubuntu__> Kako da isntaliram paket jupiter?
<Atlantic777> ubuntu__: Å¡ta bi to trebalo da bude?
<dragan99> ubuntu__: za 13.04 nema
<dragan99> ubuntu__: za ranije verzije vidi http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/jupiter-ubuntu-ppa-hardware-and-power.html
<salepetronije> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/improve-power-usage-battery-life-in.html да ли је ово слично?
<ubuntu__> mislm da nije slicno
<ubuntu__> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/jupiter-light-weight-power-and-hardware-control-applet.html
<ubuntu__> klikni i vidi
<dragan99> pojma nemam nikad nisam koristio, sa jupiter se akao Profiler
<salepetronije> Читао сам. Ја мислим да је слично, зато сам и залепио везу. Само, неје ми требало, па је ово само предлог.
<ubuntu__> o.k.
<Atlantic777> izgleda da radi ovaj iz quantal repoa
<dragan99> da ovaj drugi ima za 13.04
<ubuntu__> Ima neki program za merenje temp. graficke kartice?
<Atlantic777> koju grafičku karticu imaš?
<Atlantic777> ubuntu__: ^
<ubuntu__> da
<ubuntu__> nvidia
<ubuntu__> sta bi jer ima program ?
<Atlantic777> možda nvclock
<Atlantic777> a kada koristiš vlasničke drajvere može i iz nvidia-settings
<Atlantic777> nvidia-settings -q gpucoretemp
<ubuntu__> ima iz nvidia settings
<ubuntu__> nego sam mislio ovako u realnom vremenu da prikaze
<Atlantic777> možeš to da uguraš u conky, recimo
<ubuntu__> conky...
<ubuntu__> kako ide za conky?
<Atlantic777> da li si nekada koristio conky?
<ubuntu__> jesam pre na ubuntu 11
<ubuntu__> ali ne znam sad kako
<Atlantic777> onda se nadam da imaš ideju kako bi to mogao da dodaš u konfiguracioni fajl za conky
<Atlantic777> ne znam ni ja napamet, a kako ja guglam tako možeš i ti :P
<ubuntu__> :P
<ubuntu__> Za isntall izlazi ova poruka "E: Unable to locate package conky"
<Atlantic777> apt-cache search conky
<ubuntu__> bez "sudo"?
<Atlantic777> da
<ubuntu__> nista nema
<ubuntu__> ?
<Atlantic777> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep universe
<Atlantic777> okači ispis na paste.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-rs 2014-04-21
<unuce> pozz,ima li nekoga da mi pomogne samo nesto oko instalacije? :)
<TildaTurn> unuce, napisi pa ako neko zna odgovorice
<unuce> Samo me je zanimalo kolika je mogucnost da izgubim podatke sa hard diska?
<nikolam> unuce, uvek imaj posebnu kopiju podataka na disku koji nije prikacen na racunar. Makar DVDR ili DVD+RW
<TildaTurn> unuce, pa, ako nisi siguran sta radis lako ces prebrisati ceo hard disk
<TildaTurn> .. i izgubiti sve podatke
<unuce> ali kako da napravim kopiju kad nemam externi hard
<unuce> a imam oko 250 gb podataka
<unuce> Sto puta sam radio instalaciju win xp i win 7 sistema,koliko je razlicito od toga?
<neno_> pozz
#ubuntu-rs 2014-04-23
<kizo_> vozdra ekipo, vako trebo bi pomoč oko ubuntua 14.4 ne želi mi pokrenut live cd, tj nakon boota samo krepa grafika , nešto ko u ovom slučaju; http://askubuntu.com/questions/295877/visual-artifacts-when-installing-ubuntu-12-04/295881#295881
<kizo_> al ja nemogu podesiti pošto nemogu ni instalirat
#ubuntu-rs 2014-04-24
<nikolam> Primetio sam da posle instalacije `Adobe reader` aplikacije i Adobovog Fleša na vindovsu, ne može ponovo da se reinstalire GRUB za Linuks.
<nikolam> Zato što se Aobov rider i fleš na vindovsu ponašaju kao virusi i instaliraju se u prostor između MBR i 1. particije
<nikolam> stoga mora da se to pobriše sa dd to 63 bajta i onda da se montira Linuks, pa da se odradi update-grub
<nikolam> kad se podigne Linuks sa diska, ond još jedan update grub sređuje da se doda i Vindovs i tek onda radi dvostruko podizanje (iliti dual but)
<nikolam> Al prilično je sablasno šta firma `Adobe` radi sa svojim proizvodima...
<nikolam> http://www.itdogadjaji.com/2014/04/14/how-to-establish-agile-competence-center-meetup/
<Miladin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lvGTgEBAw8 ;(
#ubuntu-rs 2014-04-25
<sas> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bseHQr0C6U
#ubuntu-rs 2014-04-27
<alexa> nikolam: teorija zavere :p
<nikolam> molim, alexa ?
<alexa> to za Adobe
<alexa> ili je to proverena stvar?
<nikolam> aha, pa nije nikakva teorija, Adobe to radi
<alexa> znao sam da petlja
<nikolam> odbio mi da stavi ponovo GRUB2 posle stavljanaj vindovsa, dok nisam nulovao 63 bajta
<nikolam> prosto se adob ponasa kao virus.
<alexa> gde se nalazilo tih 63 bajta?
<nikolam> kolko se secam, to je ukljucujuci MBR
<nikolam> adob se semsta izmedju MBR i 1. particije
<nikolam> u stvari zaboravih sad
<alexa> ni na nebu, ni na zemlji
<nikolam> sacuvao sam staro stanje tih blokova inace
<nikolam> evo ovako je valjda: http://tecnicambalandias.blogspot.com/2013/07/grub-error-flexnet.html
<nikolam> Flexnet
<nikolam> bs=512 count=62
<alexa>  FlexNet is a viral rootkit that replicates in multiple locations whenever a CS3 or CS4 product is installed, including trial versions.
<alexa> mamu mu njegovu
<nikolam> mhm
<nikolam> al meni se instaliralo kad sam na vindovsu stavio adobe reader i fles plejer...
<alexa> što lepo ne batališ taj shareware?
<nikolam> to je bio dual boot
<nikolam> vindovsa i linuksa
<nikolam> s tim da je prvo isao linuks, pa posle vindovs, morao je sa zivog diska da se vraca GRUB2
<nikolam> ja i na vindovsu stavljam evince al mora da postoji i onaj adobov , zbog radi da moze sve da se otvori. i Fles mora d aima jos jel da
#ubuntu-rs 2016-04-25
<dragan99> Da li ce neko da otvori novu temu na ubuntu-rs za 16.04 ili se sve polako urusava?
<nikolam> nista se ne urusava?
#ubuntu-rs 2017-04-27
<nikolam> Ima li neko ideju koje su zvanicne oznake za srpsku latinicu i cirilicu?
<nikolam> sr_latn/st_lat sr_cyril /sr_cyr ?  A dvoslovne ili troslovne? sr/sr2 srl/src ?
#ubuntu-rs 2017-04-28
<mos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
#ubuntu-rs 2017-04-30
<feer> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
<feer> pomoz bog "ljudi"
<feer> ni vas mnogo
<feer> ja sam jos zivi
<feer> i boj bijem
<feer> banovanje ne vredi;(
<feer> dungodung: :)
<feer> ja tucem samo s jedne ip adrese
 * feer milaga mi nije ni do koljena;)
<feer> milobit'
<feer> a kamoli njegova 'kona';)
 * feer Atlantic777  drzum na nisani 24 ure;(
<feer> dj odo dodo;)
#ubuntu-rs 2018-04-27
<kubura> evomo mene jopet
<kubura> to mi je jedina mana
<kubura> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ei7fIpiOD4
<kubura> ma ljudi?
<kubura> nemogu da pohvatam ve brovwsere ni za rep ni za glavu?
<kubura> neki rede neki ne rad
<kubura> podrzavaju ili ne podrzavju
<kubura> moju muziku?
 * kubura mene zovu jos 'vaska karavlasna' ;)
 * kubura falkon se pomamio! a Pejakovic "nestao" ;(
<kubura> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ei7fIpiOD4
 * kubura falkona cu da 'maknem';(
<kubura> pa makar bija i U svemiru;(
<kubura> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWYHh4T6E4U
<kubura> :)
<kubura> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nS0le2glYYU&index=8&list=RDL24y4y5gH-g
<kubura> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zZ4O7loLlE
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
 * milobit- hm ;(
<milobit-> odo dodo /me pamet me izdaje a mozak mi se muti https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70wKXRN7V4w
#ubuntu-rs 2019-04-22
<milobit-> hm
<milobit-> fali neko na kanalu!?
<milobit-> odo malo da prosetam
 * milobit- da se razaberem i saberem
<milobit-> :)
 * milobit- svakog Guest32482 (gosta) tri dana dosta ;)
<milobit-> odo babu da napitam
<milobit-> zijeva ka pilic
<milobit-> i zedna i gladna
 * milobit- stotinu joj kuraca fali;)
<milobit-> aj odo dodo
<milobit-> pa se vrnem jopet
#ubuntu-rs 2019-04-23
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CojMjsvyxJ4
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=majbFWzBDJA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCFq4jAysFg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
#ubuntu-rs 2019-04-24
<milobit-> dungodung_:  aj bogati recimi pravo Sto me trpis vodje?
 * milobit- sve bi dao kad bi znao;)
#ubuntu-rs 2019-04-25
<morebit> kakoste ljudi:)
<morebit> dosaosam do zakljucka da na vaj kanal samo 'uhode' sede
<morebit> od danas cu da koristim sve metode provociranja;(
<morebit> ja sam obican cojek
<morebit> ali volem da se igram s vama;)
<morebit> http://www.polarpornhd.com/da/
<morebit> da vam se i ovo svidja;)
<morebit> svi ovi nikovi su mi jasni i "poznat" ali ne razumem dungodung ?
<morebit> http://www.polarpornhd.com/da/0/all/s1708101/
<morebit> https://www.ixxx.com/da/
<morebit> https://www.ixxx.com/da/c/asian-hardcore
<morebit> https://anysex.com/55126/?utm_source=pb
<morebit> da sam i milobit :)
<milobit-> #lugons
 * milobit- ni psa da lane a kamoli vaske da se javi ;(
 * milobit- ipak ovde su sve 'botov' samo nije dungodung ;)
<milobit-> botovi*
 * milobit- vrag ce mi odnese trag a morebit nedaj boze i glavu:(
<milobit-> ni kriv ni duzan
<milobit-> e to mi je jedina 'mana'
<milobit-> kupio sm toke i utoke
<milobit-> bogami pomalo vas se i "bijim"
<milobit-> davno je to bilo
<milobit-> sjedosmo za veceru i svi zvacu i pomalo 'seru' pricaju
<milobit-> samo ja cutim
<milobit-> i na mene udarise
<milobit->  kazu boje se mene!?
<milobit-> sto?
<milobit->  pa kazu cutim
<milobit-> to bese U na poratna vremena
<milobit-> ja ja sam ti takav bija
<milobit-> rec iz mene nisi mogo izvuci
<milobit-> ali cuda se desavaju
<milobit-> ne bi mi zao bilo da me zarobise pa tukose i torturirase
<milobit-> ali nista se od tog ne desi:(
<milobit-> no me udari 'auto'
<milobit-> i mozak mi poremeti!
<milobit-> i odtad nisam prisebi
 * milobit- 'baba' sa mnom komanduje;(
<milobit-> i to mi je jedina mana
<milobit-> sve se bojim da mi neumre 'baba'
<milobit-> ko ce onda da me cuva?
 * milobit- drzim je ko malo vode na dlanu:)
<milobit-> e to ti je ukratko jedan dio moje zivotne price
<milobit-> aj odo ljudi
<milobit-> mene i moju 'babu' cuvaju vaske karavlaske
<milobit-> vid stice jedan novi
<milobit-> mozda je voljan da prica :)
<milobit-> dje si ba Burek :)
<Burek> ne ba
<Burek> bo
<Burek> lul
<milobit-> stano bese pita a sta burek?
<Burek> bo je skraceno od bolan
<Burek> ne govorim ja ba, pogresno govorno podrucje tebra
<milobit-> ok
<milobit-> e bolan sta ima novo kod tebe
<milobit-> ode:(
<Burek> jebemti sunce i laptop
<Burek> izgasi se lmao
<milobit-> ne razbiram te
<Burek> razbiras? makedonac?
<milobit-> ja bolan kako da se izgasim?
<milobit-> ciji je ovo kanal?
<milobit-> sto me Vi ne izgasite!?
<milobit-> nije valjda 'muslimanski' kanal
<milobit-> ja samo provociram srpske kanale
<milobit-> a ti si taj Guest32482 mora da te iznajmio milobit!?
 * milobit- uhoda
<milobit-> zbir
<milobit-> ode jope
<milobit-> s kim cu sad da zborim
<milobit-> :(
<milobit-> aj dobro svakako moram da idem
<milobit-> 'baba' dreci ka jarac
<milobit-> sto kuraca joj fali
<milobit-> ko bi joj ugodija;(
 * milobit- eh otkad nisam pojeo burek a pitu da ne pricam Zaboravija sam kako i izgleda
<milobit-> mora idem
<milobit-> baba vristi!
#ubuntu-rs 2019-04-26
<pitaodmesa> sta je burek a sta pita od mesa?
<pitaodmesa> ajde ajde Guest32482 pretvori se u burek pa mi odgovori na pitanje;)
<pitaodmesa> 'babu' sam otpremija na ferije
<pitaodmesa> tamo ni sto se opasacima sa 'kerozinom i benzinom i li nekim drugim materijama i bakterijama* opasu Pa naprave vatromet;)
<pitaodmesa> ona to voli;)
<pitaodmesa> pa sam slobodan ka tica na granu sad:)
<morebit> hm
<morebit> al sam gladan i zeda
<morebit> nema 'babe' vise da mi ga ugadja
 * morebit i 'burek' bi smaza danas kad bi mi ga ko ponudija;(
<morebit> i milobitovica je dobra:) no se polakomi na nu vrecu govana*
 * milobit- odo u hajduke
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZByErFozOIg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcvwoSCl52Y
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILQexmTAZZQ
<milobit-> evo jos jednoh hajduka:)
<milobit-> kako ti bolan sasa_ :)
<sasa_> evo nije lose
<sasa_> :)
<milobit-> sta radi s na vom kanalu?
<milobit-> vodje samo vuci viju i gavrani grakcu
<sasa_> eto svratio malo, da vidim ima li nekog osim pauka i slepih miseva
<sasa_> :)
<milobit-> :)
<milobit-> vis da ima i avetinja ;)
<sasa_> dobih neku stravu, sad ne smijem spavati, dok ne svane, :)
<milobit-> nije nam mane i ne fali nas
<milobit-> ni ni to lose
<milobit-> zaboravi stravu
<milobit-> sali stravu
<milobit-> i sve ce te proci;)
<sasa_> moracu :)
<milobit-> :)
<milobit-> kad sam bija mali
<sasa_> nece irc jos d'umre
<milobit-> meni majka stalno stravu saljevala
<milobit-> i od vila me cuvala
<sasa_> interesantno detinjstvo :)
<milobit-> a od hodja zapise mi u porube usivala;)
<milobit-> jes
<sasa_> i ja sam ti sav isprepadan, on nekijeg sila
<sasa_> :)
<milobit-> irc a sto da mre
<milobit-> ?
<sasa_> kad god dodjem sve manje ljudi biva na ircu
<milobit-> kako bi bolan zborili
<sasa_> pa me stra da ce d'umre
<milobit-> ma jok bolan
<milobit-> on ne umire lako
<milobit-> ircevi se kote ka zivotinje
<sasa_> bicemo se do zadnjega clana na ircetu :)
<sasa_> dokle god jedan ima, irc je ziv :)
<milobit-> haha
<milobit-> ma hajd promeni temu
<sasa_> moglo bi da se uozbiljimo malo :)
<milobit-> jes
<sasa_> oce svasta ruzno o nama zbore , ako nastavimo vako
<milobit-> a koj no ti bese?
<sasa_> starac foco, od stotinju ljeta
<milobit-> haha
<milobit-> aferim
<milobit-> vidim dobro zboris:)
<sasa_> ka pravi
<sasa_> :)
<milobit-> cime se bavis?
<milobit-> :)
<milobit-> malo je takvih vodje
<sasa_> ja ti jadan, ceram calculate do ljetnji dan do podne, a pred vece neki debian na starom nekom kompu, a taj komp pamti njegosa
 * milobit- do vog Guest32482 -a uhode
<milobit-> aj dobro
<milobit-> okrenimo temu
<sasa_> ocemo
<milobit-> ja pitah si ti neka civija vodje?
<sasa_> ma jok, daleko od vlasti, bilo kakve
<sasa_> samo ubogi clan
<milobit-> ha ka i ja
<sasa_> eto
<milobit-> lepo se ispricasmo :)
<sasa_> jesmo
<sasa_> ubismo po sahata
<milobit-> malo je takvih vodje:)
<milobit-> lepo
<sasa_> :)
<milobit-> ja sam vodje samo da malo ubijem vreme
<milobit-> i da milabita provociram
<sasa_> svi ovde ubijaju vreme
<milobit-> bas tako
<milobit-> ali ovaj kanal je nemust
<sasa_> svi su nemusti
<sasa_> retko gde se odvija neka aktivnost
<milobit-> ali Guest32482 se iznenada pojavi i tugu mi razgali:)
<milobit-> okle kucas
<sasa_> srb
<sasa_> srbistan
<milobit-> ma
<milobit-> ja dk
<milobit-> svak ima svoje
<milobit-> ja sam liberalan
<milobit-> i postujem sve
<milobit-> ko me ne dira;)
<milobit-> za veru te necu da pitam Ja postujem ljude :)
<milobit-> sta vozis
<sasa_> to je najmanje bitno, svi su ovde isti, i svi su ovde dobrodosli
<milobit-> linux?
<sasa_> da
<sasa_> debian
<milobit-> ja suse
<sasa_> dobar suse, koristio pre par godina
<milobit-> ja sam sve provo ali mi suse najbolje lezi
<sasa_> svako nesto voli
<milobit-> jes
<milobit-> znas
<milobit-> imam jednu manu
 * milobit- volija bi i vodje da me baniraju
<sasa_> sto bre
<milobit-> jer cesto 'da prostis mnogo kakim
<milobit-> vodje
<sasa_> pa nemoj
<milobit-> ha
<milobit-> lako je to reci
<milobit-> ako imas moc maknime sa vog kanala
<sasa_> nemam
<milobit-> recicu ti hvala:)
<milobit-> ko je gazda na vom kanalu?
<sasa_> pojma nemam\
<milobit-> svi su botovi do dungodung
<milobit-> dungodung: to moze da ucini ali nece?
<milobit-> ja mogu sam da otvorim kanal na irc i serem
<milobit-> ka i svi
<milobit-> ali neko hoce da me slusa vodje;(
<milobit-> pretpostavljam da je ovo srpski kanal
<sasa_> jes
<milobit-> ja
<milobit-> ostalo je sve prazna prica sta god da kazem
<milobit-> mene 'crni' doveo na ve kanale
<milobit-> licno ga ne znam
<milobit-> ka ni sve ve vodje licno ne poznajem
<milobit-> na vim kanalima
 * milobit- mozda neke pojedince
<milobit-> sasa_: sta te jos interesuje? moram da idem ubrzo
<sasa_> vremenska prognoza :)
<milobit-> :)
<milobit-> kisobran ponesi kad sunce grije
<milobit-> a kad kisa pada kako hoces
<sasa_> :)
<milobit-> pa dobro odo
<sasa_> zz
<milobit-> zbogom ostaj
<sasa_> pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2019-04-27
<Gost_97> Cao
<masina-kobila-uz> sasa_: djesi 'brate' azijate;(
<masina-kobila-uz> prikopca se i ti na vaj kanal;(
<masina-kobila-uz> koji te djavo i nevolja donese vodje?
 * masina-kobila-uz moj puni nik je 'masina-kobila-uzi
<masina-kobila-uz> malo sam poranija
<masina-kobila-uz> strpljiv spasen
<masina-kobila-uz> masina-kobila-uz: krece se put Duži
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-20
 * milobit- svi na broju jos niko nije riknuo;)
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi :)
<milobit-> ja los
<milobit-> ubime vaj sibirski vetar
<milobit-> globalno zamrzavanje hm
<milobit-> kod mene
<milobit-> nema 'nikolam'-a
<milobit-> danije de otputovo? na hairet
<milobit-> neka se budala oko kuce vrti
<milobit-> pa mi isprepada 'babu'
<milobit-> kaze prestavija se ka neki 'kovid'
<milobit-> i 'baba nece iz kuce za zivu glavu
<milobit-> a ja malo prosetam
<milobit-> i pripasem nu svoju utoku
<milobit-> nebiliga uvatij!
<milobit-> a moj 'baba Vida
<milobit-> kaze ne boji se kovida
<milobit-> aj ljudi odo malo na plazu
<milobit-> kodmene  ugrijalo
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-21
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi :)
<milobit-> ja se upravo vrnuo s plaze
<milobit-> uf
<milobit-> kodmene malo ugrijalo
<milobit-> a kad svrnuh u varos
<milobit-> ljudi se razmiljeli ka mtavi po carsiji
<milobit-> a kodvas jel se stogodj desava ?
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdGLMjqhWxk&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgUP8UkjXco
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-22
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi  :)
<milobit-> upravo stiga s plaze
<milobit-> malo zagorija
<milobit-> gori gora gori borovina
<milobit-> kod mene
<milobit-> samo je je moja 'baba' gasi ;)
<milobit-> vatru
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gusle+gori+gora+gori+borovina
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=gusle+gori+gora+gori+borovina
<milobit-> hm
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TmB0DE2tvs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGJGUVWQ3gs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CE4Nwb2RcI
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-23
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vQv6hlzozs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sTKp4IryN8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-iUXBATMBs&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dij4Kc8juAc&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9nO6mzw6ps
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-25
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi :)
<milobit-> kodme ne nesto ugrijalo
<milobit-> upravo se vrnu s plaze
<milobit-> malo sam i zagorio
<milobit-> ili zacadio
<milobit-> kako se to kodvas kaze?
<milobit-> velju kaze *
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZk6SjhCi5k
<milobit-> i ja se promenija
<milobit-> po 'babinom ' naredjenju;(
<milobit-> kaze nema vise gusala :(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7qxP7nEaYg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UDoanBLZtE
<milobit-> nedjo je malo pristojni
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHhj1LnLl0s
<milobit-> vidj Nedja vodje ne vole ;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkPP2mz0Qh4
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7y1zuCZSULk
<milobit-> vidj va prodje ;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7M11vcwWEM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7M11vcwWEM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7M11vcwWEM
<milobit-> moja baba'*  Vu najvise voli
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhUHhZ1QQG8
<milobit-> vidj vid belaja
<milobit-> ce izgleda bude
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bx4cF6OtBEg
<milobit-> samo za Atlantic777  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8 ;(;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qgpOQbOTvQ&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCN3OHxlulg
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> preko Azije Afrike Juzne Amerike do Australije
<milobit-> to mi je jedina mana
#ubuntu-rs 2020-04-26
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi :)
<milobit-> jel kodvas jos 'policijski cas' ?
<milobit-> ih sto sam ja sretan
<milobit-> kodmene toganema
<milobit-> kodmene livade i krave, pokoja ovca i koza
<milobit-> i pasu travu :)
<milobit-> a volova nema  :(
<milobit-> mene su uvek vikali 'volu' uci skolu
<milobit-> tako vodje i kod mene svi 'volovi' otisli na skole
<milobit-> a krave ostale da pasu travu
<milobit-> :)
<milobit-> i moja, pokoj joj dusi baba je uvek vikala ,volu uci skolu
<milobit-> tako vodje kod mene volova vise nema
<milobit-> samo krape
<milobit-> a meni bas to nije ni mrsko ;)
<milobit-> krave*
<milobit-> pokoja ovca i koza :)
<milobit-> a ja sam seljak
<milobit-> i muzem ihhh ;)
<milobit-> aj odo jednu 'kozu' da pomuzem ;)
